# Would You still Buy an Arc AAA Today?



## bullfrog (Aug 3, 2008)

*Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Hi All, Just thinking about the next light to add to my collection and it sounds like the Arc-AAA is a classic on the level of the SF 6P.

I just remember reading that the new lights had some issues with quality and wondering if the Arc-AAA is still a "must have" light, especially with the rise of the Fenix E01 (which is a wonderful light!)... Is Arc going strong after it went out of business and came back? A lifetime warranty is only as good as the company...

Further, in addition to lumen output, how do the CS, DS and GS really compare? $20 price differential is significant for 5 extra lumens IMHO...

Thanks everyone for helping feed my addiction with your advice!


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

The Arc-AAA is a classic, this is true... but you shouldn't feel obligated to buy something just because it is a classic. The E01 trumps the Arc-AAA in color and runtime and it closely matches the output. But where the Arc-AAA shines is its more solid feel and smaller size, making it better suited to keychain carry. To me the E01 looks absolutely huge compared to the Arc-AAA and I would not put an E01 on my keychain when I have a few Arcs sitting around. 

Once upon a time having an Arc was like having a CPF member card but this is no longer the case. 

The DS is a significant upgrade over the CS. The GS only marginally better.


----------



## :)> (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I still love my Arc AAA-P w/either the DS or the GS. It does not have the same runtime as the E01, but it is brighter and it is built like a tank. I am with Carrot; I wouldn't carry the E01 when I had an Arc nearby. For me, there is something special about it.

I would still recommend it. 

By the way, I always bring a AAA light with me when I go backpacking because AAA's are so much more available and if I ever needed to borrow or scrounge for a battery, I would be more likely to find a AAA than a CR123 which is what my primary lights use. I have my AAA-P packed for my trip this coming Saturday; even though I have many E01's and they are fine lights, I still completely trust my AAA-P and it isn't even a hard decision which one to bring.

Maybe, just maybe, somebody will come out with a AAA light of similar or better quality as the AAA-P. I would love to own a 2-level AAA light of similar or better quality than the Arc that didn't overdrive the LED:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaygnar (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I have the Eo1 and don't see myself buying an arc anytime soon. If I had an arc-aaa already I might use it instead but I don't and I like my Eo1 for around the house. 
I do think that arcs are cool lights and kinda classic in their own way and I understand how people still buy them. I was tempted for a long time to get one before the release of the Eo1 but it seemed to me like arc was charging a lot for a little aaa light, even if it was built like a tank. When the Eo1 came out I grabbed one up and thought -"Why did it take so long for somebody to make a light like this that's affordable?" 
The choice is yours but to me the two lights are pretty much the same thing and both are too big for keyring duty.
Just my opinion. Hope you find it helpful.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I took the Arc off my keychain when my E01 showed up and bumped it. I found them both totally keychain size but that's all personal preference.

The Arc was a CS however and it was time for a brighter light with longer runtime. I didn't throw it away or anything, but still I have no desire to return to Arc at all.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

My old Arc will remain on the keychain. A new E01, however, will bump the E0 from pocket duty. It would be tough for me to shell out the extra bucks for a new Arc at this time.

Geoff


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

E01 bumped the Arc-AAA DS/GS from my EDC rotation. the Arc is probably tougher and more reliable, but i always carry a backup so im good on that front, and the E01 runtime was worth the swap.


----------



## PharmerMike (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I am still a fan of the Arc AAA. 

I have had two Fenix EO's on my keychain. Both stopped working and had to be returned to Fenix-Store for repair/replacement (I will say that Fenix-Store was VERY responsive and GREAT to work with).

I now have a camo Arc on my keychain and have had no problems. Of all my flashlights, the keychain light gets the most abuse. It gets dropped on driveways, sidewalks, parking lots, warehouse floors. I really have higher expectations for durability from my keychain light than I do from any other light. The Arc does not disappoint.


----------



## ViReN (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

The Arc-AAA is a classic .... I believe it's the worlds first 1AAA light with LED. Arc-AAA GS has legendary legacy backing it. The first version of Arc-AAA came way back in 2001 (or was it 2002). It's brighter than Fenix E01, functional and reliable. When arc went down last time, the AAA was the most sought after light. You could not get it for $150!!!...

On the other hand Fenix E01 is modern light less bright but with excellent runtime. 

+1 of Fenix-Store.com Very responsive and great service

Buy both is CPF moto


----------



## Sinjz (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Arc AAA all the way.


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I believe if it comes to the end arc would be more reliable, but you'll have to pretty much destroy both for the advantage to show. I keep an arc with lithium cell on my neck chain as last backup, and just ordered a purple e01 as sidekick for my EDC SF L1.


----------



## bullfrog (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Thanks for all your opinions/comments!

I have been more than happy with my E01 on my keyring (used to EDC a P1D so size really isn't an issue for me) - it is a great little light like everyone has mentioned and I'm sure it will serve me for years to come, however, on impulse I decided to pull the trigger on the Arc-AAA GS 

It seems as though the kinks from earlier in the year have been worked out and, what can I say, I guess I'm a sucker for aggressive knurling :devil:

I just love the feeling of a tank of a light (I can't help but smile whenever I pick up my C2 :rock and it seems as though the Arc will deliver on this.

Thanks again!


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

The really need to redo the circuit on the Arc AAAs (dim it back down a little and set it for extra runtime)


----------



## mudman cj (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I too bumped the Arc AAA DS from my keychain in favor of the E01. Yes, the Arc has the size and weight advantage, but the longer runtime of the E01 made up my mind. I do wish that Fenix had opted for a smaller outer diameter instead of the flats on which to print their name though. 

Though the Arc finish is legendary, and mine still had no loss of anodizing when I sold it, I have also been very pleased with the anodizing of my natural finish (olive) E01. Not so for the purple finish of the E01 on my wife's keychain; it looks like it has been through a rock tumbler. :sick2:


----------



## bullfrog (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



mudman cj said:


> Though the Arc finish is legendary, and mine still had no loss of anodizing when I sold it, I have also been very pleased with the anodizing of my natural finish (olive) E01. Not so for the purple finish of the E01 on my wife's keychain; it looks like it has been through a rock tumbler. :sick2:



LOL - I too bought an olive for myself and purple for my wife - with the same results!!! The funny thing is for all the wear and tear on her light compared to mine, I doubt if she's turned the thing on more than twice!

Just read a new thread on a CPFer who just recieved two GSs with serious quality issues and I'm second guessing my order... 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204490

Also guessing I should have posted this in the Arc forum but didn't know there was one until I saw this thread...


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

EEK! I wish you two had posted before I ordered my purple eo1! :sick2: I thought since all my lights and stuff are black or grey, purple would be nice to break the mono tone, hope it doesn't turn out to be a mistake.


----------



## h_nu (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

My Arc is a turquoise LED. I only got it because I was tired of waiting for white to become available during one of the delay periods with the original Arc. I'm used to the green and it is still on my keychain years later. I have brighter lights but the Arc is small and durable.


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I love Arcs because they are what got me into the hobby. They fired off the pleasure neurons in my brain, and still do to some degree.

But for about $15 shipped, the E01 is awesome. It supplanted the Arc on my keys, and I have one one the bedside table (along with a T10).

Fenix has really shoved Arc out of the way when it comes to innovation and keeping up with the latest in LED technology. And cost. JMO.


----------



## paulr (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

The Arc is more of a connoisseur's light, sort of like buying specialty beer at a microbrewery instead of buying Schlitz. I don't think it outcompetes the Fenix in terms of functionality or cost effectiveness (yes it's a little brighter, but it uses more battery power, so that's a functionality tradeoff with preferences in both directions). However, as a user, at least for my personal preferences, the Arc brings me more satisfaction. I like its plain styling and its shape better, I like its CPF-related history, and I like that it's made by a flashaholic in a small operation. I wouldn't describe it as tank-like (I'd reserve that for the CMG Infinity that inspired it) but rather, it is minimalistic and tasteful. It comes across as a tool, where the E01 comes across as a gadget.

The E01 is a nice gift for a non-flashaholic because of its lower cost, its more presentation-like packaging, its lower demands on battery performance, and it's availability in multiple colors. As a flashaholic I bought a couple E01's to give away but I like my many Arcs for myself.


----------



## nbp (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I like my E01.


I love my Arc-P DS. 


Simple as that.


----------



## tsask (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I've been EDCing the E01 on keys for a few months (it's a back up to P1D Q5):devil: next to my ARC UV AAA. The E01 is wider than the ARC.

If you can afford 3x the $$$, and less runtime, the ARC AAA still makes sense, because of it's pedigree and feel. It is worth owning. 
ARC also backs their product, as does 4 Sevens/ Fenix-Store.

Pride and tradition at 2 different price points, how cool!!
buy the ARC, hopefully  you still should have $15 for the E01


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I always EDC an ARC - AAA ( amongst many others, my pockets are getting tired!! ). But this thread has made me question that.

I've had an E01 ( I loove Goooooollllllld! ) for a few days now and its great. Small, light, bright, long running, great beam for most things, not tried cycling with it yet but I'm not that far gone yet ( only a matter of time ) and above all, cheap.

It does feel less solid and strong as the ARC, though the knurling is about the same. It has more straight edges than the ARC so there will be more wearing away of the annodising per se. More angles to flex the coating off etc. Also the twisty is much more easy to turn on, not necessarily a good thing. I have een keeping the E01 in my back jeans pocket on its own, and twice in two days has it been switched on when I have got it out, I guess only by the friction in my pocket. Which has caused me to unscrew the head a little more than I have to with most twisties. I have no doubt the ARC would not have this problem as it's head is harder to turn on.

I only have CS ARC AAA-P's at the moment ( at least in white) and the E01 is appreciably brighter and whiter overall. I think if I were to go camping I would take an E01 over the ARC. 

Which is better? Six of one....we all have our own opinions. I'll carry on EDCing both until something else bright and shiny replaces them.








Hope they come out with different colour LEDs soon though. Or any modders out there give it a go yet??




Be lucky...


----------



## PhotonBoy (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

In my mind, the Arc AAA and the Fenix E01 are more or less the same lights. The Arc wins for build, quality of anodizing, brightness and its position as a classic in the minds of many, if not most CPF members; the Fenix wins for longer runtime and a much lower price.

I own an old Arc AAA Standard and although I like it for toughness, it's now lost its place on my keyring to a Fenix L0D CE Q4. At its lowest output, it runs for 8.5 hours at 11 lumens *PLUS*, and this is a big plus, it also has lots of *throw*: 75 lumens for an hour. In my mind, it's the big winner. Think of it as being a combination of an Arc AAA and an Arc LS, but brighter than the LS, running on a measly AAA cell.

So, to answer the question: "Arc-AAA GS - still a classic?" - yes, but it's now in a seniors' home.


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

In another thread, a person dropped both the Arc AAA and the E01 from 5 stories. The E01 survived nearly unscathed. The Arc AAA didn't work upon impact and had to be readjusted to work.

"Tank like" feel may not directly translate into real world toughness / reliability.

YMMV.


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



LED-holic said:


> In another thread, a person dropped both the Arc AAA and the E01 from 5 stories. The E01 survived nearly unscathed. The Arc AAA didn't work upon impact and had to be readjusted to work.
> 
> "Tank like" feel may not directly translate into real world toughness / reliability.
> 
> YMMV.


It was due to a crushed battery, the light was fine.


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



jzmtl said:


> It was due to a crushed battery, the light was fine.


Exactly. A tough light should protect the battery. What good is a light if it lets the battery get crushed?

A light that is reliable needs to protect everything that makes it run.


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



LED-holic said:


> Exactly. A tough light should protect the battery. What good is a light if it lets the battery get crushed?
> 
> A light that is reliable needs to protect everything that makes it run.


If you really want to go down that road, you need to get ten of each and drop them repeatly and monitor how they were landed each time. It was only one drop and is not enough to make any sort of meaningful conclusion, and for all we know arc was dropped on its tail and crushed the battery, while fenix didn't.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

If I wanted an AAA-based light I would not buy an Arc again ... for the simple fact that they are way overdriven which abuses the LED and reduces runtime.
As for the build quality ... I don't know. Electronics and switching mechanism are included in that category, and I am not knowledgeable ebough to know which of the two is better.

That said ... I have a few of the Fenix lights for me and as gifts ... they are a very good value for the money ... and orange is just gorgeous  

bernie


----------



## RWT1405 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Actually, the ARC "crushed battery syndrome" was known about WELL before this. It is 1 of the reasons that the Fenix E01 has REPLACED my ARC's (6 of them) on my keyring, in my B.O.B.'s, etc.. 

I like to use the L92's in an AAA light, but never felt "comfortable" using them in the ARC's, due to their CBS (crushed battery syndrome). That, along with run time, "sealed the deal" for me. Hello my flashlight box for my ARC's.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I have L92 in my arc, the negative contact is dented with no adverse effect. But I don't really use it since it's my last ditch back up light.


----------



## sunspot (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Heavy sigh.
If Bernie likes the Fenix, I guess I'm off to buy one. I've had an Arc in my pocket since shorty after I jioned CPF.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Hey Mr. Sunspot :wave:

I don't like the Fenix. 
But I prefer it to the Arc. 
I'd like something with a better overall quality. But as I am not so much into AAA lights anyway, it doesn't matter. And the Fenix is a really nice gift.

bernie


----------



## greenLED (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



Kiessling said:


> ... and orange is just gorgeous


What, no pink?

(still waiting for pics of the pink GID mule disks)


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Hey ... you got those pics quite some time ago. Memory leak? 










Sorry for the Off-Topic, but the Punk seduced me to it. I plead not guilty.


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

LOL


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



jzmtl said:


> If you really want to go down that road, you need to get ten of each and drop them repeatly and monitor how they were landed each time. It was only one drop and is not enough to make any sort of meaningful conclusion, and for all we know arc was dropped on its tail and crushed the battery, while fenix didn't.


Would love to see torture test like that with all lights if someone cares to provide their lights for this (not me! I love my lights and can't afford to lose them like that).

Since we don't have that just yet, we have to go with what we know so far, which is based on a single test, the E01 fared better.


----------



## dmonay (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I've been looking at the Streamlight Micro Stream 1-aaa light as a pocket light. Yes I know it's bigger than the arc.
Any body have one, and how does it compare to the arc. I have an arc camo 5.5 lumen light and I like it a lot. I can't even tell if its in my pocket it's so small and light.
It's great for around the house or to light up a small area.


----------



## sunspot (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



Kiessling said:


> I don't like the Fenix.
> But I prefer it to the Arc


To late. The buy bug has bit me.

Now to figure out the difference between the Fenix T1 and TK10. And I need to look into the Nitecore D10.:mecry:


----------



## bullfrog (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



sunspot said:


> To late. The buy bug has bit me.
> 
> Now to figure out the difference between the Fenix T1 and TK10. And I need to look into the Nitecore D10.:mecry:



Wait until the surefire bug bites - OUTCH!


----------



## sunspot (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

bullfrog. To late. I already have six SF's.:twothumbs


----------



## purelite (Jul 12, 2010)

Just like the title says

would you , with all the new high performance aaa lites out there today, still buy an Arc AAA for $50? (seriously, are you looking at them now deciding which to buy)


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 12, 2010)

Peak yes, Arc no.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe, I'd have to think about it though (since Peter is gone)


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 12, 2010)

Has Peter really gone from ARC??? When did this happen? ( I miss the ARC forum!)

On topic, I have several Peak 1AAA lights, Matterhorn's both single and triple LED and a lovely SS Baltic. I am very fond of these lights indeed, in fact I have two more on order from Peak now ( Waiting for the heads to be machined). I also have several ARC AAA lights - all versions, BS, CS, DS and GS. 

I prefer for EDC the ARC's. for a variety of reasons. The threads are just right, not too loose so the heads pop off on the keychain ( This has happened to me a few times on my brass peaks) yet not to firm for easy one handed operation. The knurling and HA is great on the ARCs - feels more military - consequently a bit more manly and satisfying! True I wish there were more emitter options on the ARC's and maybe a bit more runtime ( like the Fenix E01 which apparently has more) But all in all, I am satisfied with the AAA-P ARC and I would consider buying another one, or three.

I might be biased buy all the furore that surrounded the ARC when it first came out, and I was just an impressionable Newb on these forums with wonder in my mind. I can't tell, this light seems to be generally very well thought of around here, but seldom talked about these days.

Just recently on a meet recce in London, my CPF co-recce person ( monkeyboy ) put away his MD4 Wildcat and pulled out an ARC AAA saying - this is really all you need - and he was right. My three EDC ARC AAA's glowed happily in my pocket - ( DS, Cyan and Red ).


To the OP - do you have one? Or guageing whether it is worth the money? I guess you know my opinion now.


----------



## purelite (Jul 12, 2010)

I dont have one but was contemplating it. I like that the keyring attachment point is a tab centered at the tail. It will hang dead plumb which for me is preferable. Also the hole looks big enough to put a beefy splitring in there unlike so many others where the only thing you seem to be able to fit in the attachment point is a piece of string!!!

But the price is steep for what it is though simplicity has big merit in my book these things should be down around $25.00 bucks. BUT, they are made in the U.S. which will always be more expensive but is a point of merit in my book also. 

Probably wont get one but I do keep looking at them


----------



## etherealshade (Jul 12, 2010)

Not at the price point they're at now. I've had a Fenix E01 and been very happy with it. I don't see how the Arc AAA could be worth the fairly substantial extra cost for a similar (premium) model.


----------



## Darvis (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm with Beacon. Peak's Eiger offers more in both selection and material for around the same price, plus, Peak allows for lego-ability. Even before I had discovered Peak, Fenix was my light of choice over the Arc.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 12, 2010)

Just checked the ARC website, they have some cheaper models too, with older emitter types - I personally think the GS is a bit too bright for dark adapted eyes - I tend to use my oldest ARC with a BS led - plenty bright for most things.

The Fenix E01 is very good and cheap for what you get - I do carry one on my keychain right next to my three EDC ARC's. Difficult to say if there is an empirical reasoning behind my appeciation of the ARC over the Fenix.

If pushed I would say - the HA isn't as good - the E01 looks very scuffed and abused compared to the ARC DS I have next to it. It is much thicker than the ARC, so feels larger in the pocket. As mentioned previously, the Fenix has an off centre keychain hole, which is also smaller than the one on the ARC and I suspect less robust. The inside of their respective reflectors are interesting - on my ones, the Fenix's much wider reflecter has collected more lint and scratches than the more discrete ARC one. In beam quality - the Fenix GS led is slightly oblong in shape and much bluer at the centre. The ARC AAA-P DS is quite white in comparison and a rounder beam shape. The DS seems to be as bright as the GS on these two models.

I wish I'd never started on this thread, now I think I will go and buy another ARC - maybe a titanium one - or the kit with both GS and DS light engines!!!!

One thing I would say - talk to Lucy at ARC and find out what they have IN STOCK and ready to ship. Can't hurt to research!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 12, 2010)

I would definitely buy one if I didn't already have so many of them, but I would get them in the MarketPlace where all my Arcs have come from.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 12, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> I would definitely buy one if I didn't already have so many of them, but I would get them in the MarketPlace where all my Arcs have come from.



Well said - as have all bar two of mine! :twothumbs


----------



## carrot (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep. I probably wouldn't bother buying the premium model since I have an older CS model on my keys that has treated me just fine but if I needed another Arc I'd definitely buy one. They are an iconic CPF classic and still a great keychain light.


----------



## gorn (Jul 12, 2010)

I have plenty of them. From the original company to the new company. They are great lights but I wouldn't pay the going price for a new one. I like my Peak AAA just as much as the ARC. The Fenix is a good light but not anywhere near ARC or Peak quality.


----------



## baterija (Jul 12, 2010)

I wouldn't not that long after I started here. With the onslaught of AAA lights since then I am even less likely too. The price is just too high for the utility when compared to other lights in the same form factor.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jul 12, 2010)

FYI: The Peak AAAs can be had with an identical attachment configuration as the Arc.


----------



## dcbeane (Jul 12, 2010)

I have 2 Arcs. Both are DS I think. At work I carry one in my pocket inside a short piece of tubular webbing with one end melted shut. I think the light should last forever that way. I actually like dim lights most of the time. When I am working on something up close they are much more comfortable to my eyes.
I also have a bunch of CMG infinity ultras ...and about 5 of the gov. model.
I have a couple older Peak lights and to me their heads come off way too easily. 

Oh!! I also have a AA Arc too thats in mint condition.

I have often wondered if these fossil lights will be worth anything down the road?
 
 Oh yeah, $50. ?? forget it! I would NOT pay that much.


----------



## knightrider (Jul 12, 2010)

Without a doubt. The HA quality and size is the best. I like that it is made in the US also. It does cost a little more, but has lifetime guarantee and believe me, they really last and keep going and going.


----------



## neoseikan (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi, guys.
What's the lowest price of AAA Arc now?
New or 2nd hand.


----------



## paulr (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had a lot of Arcs, Peaks, and Fenixes. They're all nice lights. I think once you own more than five or ten lights, maybe even more than one or two, you're no longer buying them for functionality, you're buying them because you like them. So looking at functionality measures like lumens and runtime isn't really relevant. A vintage Rolex Submariner will keep much worse time than a G-shock from Walgreens and cost an order of magnitude more and have no features like stopwatch or moon phase, but which one would you rather have on your wrist? If you'd rather have the Rolex, then it's just a question of whether it fits within your discretionary income and if the satisfaction it brings you is enough to displace other things that you might instead buy with the same funds.

So, do I like the Arc AAA enough to spend $50 on one? Yeah, I've done that a couple times. Would I buy one now? I'm in a financial dry spell and am avoiding buying flashlights in general. I do want to buy a Sapphire 25 which is McGizmo's version of the Arc AAA-Ti, and which costs something like $125, but I'm waiting til I've got more cash coming in.


----------



## Grumpy (Jul 12, 2010)

No. 

They are nice lights but you can get so much more for your money.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jul 12, 2010)

After falling completely in love with my first AAA Arc, I bought I don't know how many more for family and friends. To my knowledge, every one still works, and I'd be surprised if they didn't. But they now resemble dinosaurs, having been completely upstaged by lights like Peak's Eiger which costs no more, offers state of the art performance, can be customized to your heart's content, and is of superior build quality.


----------



## regulator (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry, but there is just no need since you can get a Peak with modern emitter and many more choices for less money.


----------



## MKLight (Jul 13, 2010)

Posts 18-21, as well as many of the others are perfect answers.

Paulr made some very good points in Post 18. 

The Arc is a nice light and I like my Ti version, as well as my HAIIIs. Today, Peak gives many more options for roughly the same price and doesn't charge more for a dim versus bright version, tint, or colored LED.


----------



## meeshu (Jul 13, 2010)

_IF_ the Arc AAA's _still_ use the same LED and circuit as per previous models, then I would_ *NOT* _buy any Arc AAA's. The price ($50) is not too much of an issue, although I prefer cheaper lights with similar features.

I had a couple of (Premium) AAA Arcs awhile ago. While they seemed to be well built lights, I didn't like the blue tinted beam and the almost non-existent regulation. That is why I sold them.

I have a preference for lights with white beams without tints. A warmish tint _may_ be acceptable, but *NOT* a blue tint! Flat(ish) regulation is also strongly preferred.

So the Arc AAA's are no longer a purchasing consideration due to their blue tinted LEDs and poor(ish) regulation.


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 13, 2010)

I own a perfect condition 2001 cyan ARC I wouldn't sell.
I own a round piece of shiny and smooth aluminum that is a 2001 ARC. I'd buy it again for $20.00.
I've got a fancy ***, kick *** Draco I'd buy again.
I haven't been following along but if McGizmo has something like a Ti ARC I'd buy that tomorrow.

My truck starts everyday. My ARC starts every night. My Zippo always works. Which would I bet $100.00 would start? That ten year old ARC.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 13, 2010)

Fenix E01 ownz the Arc AAA


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 13, 2010)

E01 pwned by old-timer Arc-AAA


----------



## samwise (Jul 13, 2010)

I have one and I love the form factor but I got it second hand. I would happily buy another one but again it would be from the marketplace.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 13, 2010)

when I decide that I need a light that size I'll buy the Arc.

I rather spend more and have a good US made light with a lifetime warranty than a handful of DOA, rough threaded, oily, badly machined.... lights.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 13, 2010)

It would seem that we are down to discussing opinions rather than arguable facts now. The three front runners are ARC AAA-P, Fenix E01 and various Peak Flashlight offerings.

The Fenix seems to be very reliable, light, easy to use, readily available and above all - cheap. Certainly a bargain for what you get - I believe you can even find deals on other Fenix lights that throw in an E01 for free.

The Peaks are great - they ( Peak ) will put just about any LED at any output that you care to order and have a great thing going for them in terms of a variety of bodies and battery sizes and even type of metal used - a super lego if you like. Believe me, I have many many Peaks, all very fine flashlights.

The ARC AAA-p hasn't changed for years - not since the new GS led was put in the Premiums, what, four or five years ago? In most ways it has never changed since it first came out, nine or ten years? But, then neither have my eyes. What I needed to read at night, check the kids out without waking them, night time bathroom visits, dropped menu's or contacts or remotes or books or change....And it is certainly true that ARC could stand a bit more innovation with the circuit and the strength and led etc etc.

You get the picture - all these lights will do for you - I just happen to choose any of my ARC AAA's before any of the the others.

And, to the OP, yes I would buy another - got one on the marketplace yesterday in fact. Yippee.

Buy what you like and be happy or buy them all. That's the way we do things around here!


:grouphug:


----------



## PharmerMike (Jul 13, 2010)

If mine ever breaks, I would buy another Arc in a heartbeat. 

I owned two Fenix EO Darts before the Arc, and neither lasted more than a year. I'm hearing better things about the EO1 from many of you on this forum, but I will pay more every time for reliability. When other, newer lights have been on keychains and neck lanyards for 5+ years and we are all commenting about them on this forum, I will gladly consider these to be in the same category as my Arc.

I have lights in my cars, in my house, on my nightstand, but my Arc on my keys is almost always on my person. Since I drop my keys, it gets more abuse than any light I own. When I need a light in a hurry, I don't care as much about brightness, tint color, or efficiency of the emitter. I want to know that it will have light coming out of the front of it when I need it.

My 1999 Toyota Camry is slower and uglier than a lot of cars on the road. It has no navigation system in the dash, no audio controls on the steering wheel, no remote keyless entry. But it start every time I expect it to start and hasn't broken down unexpectedly. For that reason, I hold it in higher esteem than many other cars.

In a time where much that comes into my house goes out to the trash in the same year that I buy it, I really appreciate my Arc.


----------



## Th232 (Jul 13, 2010)

Icebreak said:


> I haven't been following along but if McGizmo has something like a Ti ARC I'd buy that tomorrow.



One word: Sapphire.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/253425


----------



## davec611 (Jul 13, 2010)

Th232 said:


> One word: Sapphire.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/253425



I just received my Sapphire 25 yesterday and I am really impressed with it. Workmanship and beam quality are excellent. Well worth the cost.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 13, 2010)

I wouldn't pay $50 today simply because there wouldn't be enough value in that type of purchase. I can certainly understand someone wanting to acquire one though based on it's history and nostalgia.  With that stated, I'd probably be sensible and pick up a used one though.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 13, 2010)

NightKids said:


> Fenix E01 ownz the Arc AAA


I dunno if I entirely agree with this (build quality is different, finish on the Arc is bar-none, etc.), but if I had to buy an AAA light *right now*, it would be a Fenix E01.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd consider it, but probably not in the end. My old one is still on the keychain, but it would likely be replaced with an E0, E01, or Maratac.

Geoff


----------



## Flic (Jul 13, 2010)

I know it's a case of apples and oranges, but with the IlluminaTi XP-E Q5 model now selling for $37.95 I find it hard to make a case for the ARC. Don't get me wrong, I have a lifetime supply (maybe more than one lifetime) of original ARCs (one still on my keychain) and more recent CS and DS lights (offers anyone?). But a titanium light with three modes and a very up to date emitter has to be a more attractive proposition. ARCs are great but with only one light level they lack the flexibility that newer lights provide. If you only EDC one light it should be as flexible as possible.

And let's not forget the Marataac AAA HAIII at $21.75. Killer value! And low mode on both lights will outlast an ARC by quite a bit.

Finally, with the Photon Freedom now using a GS emitter you have even more options at a much better price. And the Photon is USA built for those for whom that is a consideration. Yes, batteries are a cost concern but a careful shoper can get those coin cells VERY cheaply.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2010)

No.

The light is horribly outdated, and with some of the issues going on with the company; I'd be worried about even getting the light if I ordered it.


----------



## paulr (Jul 13, 2010)

The Surefire 6P is also horribly outdated but I'll probably buy one eventually. I'd want a vintage one with the Laser Products logo. I'm still quite fond of my CMG Infinities (various models) and occasionally resist the urge to buy more of them when they show up.

Good point about the Arc company, since I haven't followed its doings lately and I'm not sure what its current status is. Yeah, if it's in trouble or if Peter is gone, that makes buying more Arcs less interesting.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 14, 2010)

*Would You still Buy an Arc AAA Today?* 


No, i would not.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 14, 2010)

nope, if they redesigned it, put a cree and reflector in it and two stage and sold it for $50 it still cannot compete with the stainless steel and titanium lights in the same price range with only an HA finish.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 14, 2010)

Ummmm Nah.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 14, 2010)

I wouldn't pay for a new, Al model, but the collector in me might still pay for a few of the older ones with less common LED colors (amber, etc). And, I'd certainly still pay for one of MillerMods' 2-stage XR-E mods.

I carried an Arc AAA (CS) for years, and even though it's now horribly outdated, and was replaced on my key chain long ago, I still miss carrying it. I guess you could describe the wear that a Fenix AAA light (or the like) develops on a key chain as character, but it still looks beat up. I think an Arc AAA actually looks and feels better with a few years wear.

I've complained about it before, but i really don't care for the beams of the Arc AAA DS or GS. The design of the head means the LEDs aren't sunk far enough back (compared to a Fenix E01, for example), and the outer reflected ring in the beam is too distracting for me. I don't know if the change they made to the GS model to address the protruding LEDs addressed my complaint as well, but from the pictures I've seen, I doubt it. The Ti model has the LED sunk further back and masks out that outer ring. I really like the Ti Arc model, but prefer the choice of LED in the Sapphire.


----------



## paulr (Jul 14, 2010)

Flic said:


> IFinally, with the Photon Freedom now using a GS emitter you have even more options at a much better price. And the Photon is USA built for those for whom that is a consideration. Yes, batteries are a cost concern but a careful shoper can get those coin cells VERY cheaply.



IIRC the Freedom (or at least its circuit board) is made in China. But I think it (and some of the other lights mentioned) misses part of the attraction of the Arc, which is that it's a low tech light with no microprocessors or multiple modes. Sort of like buying a stick-shift car. Whether stick shifts actually get better mileage or performance than automatics is not really material to some drivers who buy them simply because they prefer the sensation of being in direct control of what the car is doing. It's the same way with flashlights. I have a Freedom that I never use, but I use an Arc (an old 3 lumen model, even) almost every night.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I kind of wish I hadn't seen this thread at all. Even though it reminded me to cherish one of my favourite lights a bit more. You know what it's like, eventually your EDC is ignored because it's always there.

But since I first posted, I have bought one ARC GS AAA and one tandem tube with WHite and UV ARC heads! I'm a lot poorer in cash than I was a couple of weeks ago...

The ARC AAA-P with GS led that I purchased last week, spurred on by this post a bit, has arrived. In gorgeous Black Anodize to boot! I have another reason to prefer the ARC. It is brighter and whiter than the Fenix E01. Much brighter in fact. Even though they are supposed to have the same led's.

I can feel a runtime test coming on.........


----------



## koubilaihan (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a titanium one for which I payed 150$, and I seriously consider buying another one just in case I loose it...

From my point of view its not a light, its actually a gem.


----------



## regulator (Jul 16, 2010)

What I liked about the Arc AAA was its super small size (smaller than the EO1) and decent brightness on a standard AAA. Nice build quality. At the time I was willing to pay a bit more for some of the features that I thought made it a step above what was offered. At the time there was not many lights available. But now is seems WAY overpriced for what you are getting.

If you eliminate all the other multi stage AAA lights and you still want something simple and well built...

Now I can get the same super small package from Peak (which I believe even made some or the earlier Arc bodies). I can get a Peak with the latest LED XPG (more efficient - better tint). I can get my preference of beam profile via optics choice. I can choose different body styles and material. I can choose my power level (for runtime or brightness). Made in the US and less money. To me it is a no brainer.

EDIT - The titanium version is cool with the sapphire lens and unique style.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jul 16, 2010)

maybe a used miller mod - but likely not a new one- I would rather buy a Peak instead.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 16, 2010)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I have another reason to prefer the ARC. It is brighter and whiter than the Fenix E01. Much brighter in fact. Even though they are supposed to have the same led's.


Seems to vary from light to light. My Arc is also noticeably brighter than either of my E01's, but other have posted that their E01's are brighter. Maybe the E01 circuit is constant power like the L0P/L0D/LD01?

All the runtime tests I've seen to date have favored the E01, and I definitely prefer the E01 beam. I still like the Arc much better overall though.


----------



## carrot (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been carrying an Arc on my keys ever since I started this damn hobby and I'm not about to quit carrying it.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 16, 2010)

regulator said:


> ...Peak (which I believe even made some or the earlier Arc bodies).


Gaa! So many worms!



> I can get a Peak with the latest LED XPG (more efficient - better tint). I can get my preference of beam profile via optics choice. I can choose different body styles and material. I can choose my power level (for runtime or brightness). Made in the US and less money. To me it is a no brainer.


Is there a web... eh, never mind. Probably better not to open that can either.


----------



## regulator (Jul 16, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Gaa! So many worms!
> 
> Is there a web... eh, never mind. Probably better not to open that can either.


 
Yep - poor website. But its easy if you know what you want. If you do not know what you want - look elsewhere. Thats the comprimise I guess to being able to order just what you want - and I don't mind that.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jul 16, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Gaa! So many worms!
> 
> Is there a web... eh, never mind. Probably better not to open that can either.


 
.....now THAT was funny!!!!

for those of us that have been baptized by fire and suffered thru the tedious thread history of puzzled Peak customers. Sometimes I think us Peakaholics are masochistic misfits.:tinfoil:


----------



## edo (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd buy one if they were 50% cheaper - which seems about the right price for todays market.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 16, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> Sometimes I think us Peakaholics are masochistic misfits.:tinfoil:




Surely that applies to most flashaholics??

With Peak - take a look at the website and on their forum here, then get on the phone to Robyn or Curt at Peak and they'll get you what you want. Don't be shy, they will take care of your fondest desires.

As to my ARC GS - maybe I just got lucky - both my Fenix E01's are dimmer - with tested batteries.


To the OP - do you have a preference? I think part of it is the KISS U I, light when on, not when off. I have a Fenix SS LD01 in my back pocket attached to my Leatherman. I have to say it rarely gets used. I kind of get a bit tired of the battle to decide what is the right illumination for any given task. Is it right on medium? No - high? No - low? Ok maybe medium was good? Etc Etc. Just reach for the torch and make do with the light. And for that I do prefer ARC's Peaks and the humble and cheap Fenix E01 over the Ld01, or many of the fiddley multi level AAA lights that have been mentioned here. Functionality is the thing, not the number of different functions available.

BTW Edo - I agree, if they could cost it at $25 they'd sell thousands. Must be more costly to make than we know.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 16, 2010)

Clearly the main problem is competition. Arc just hasn't kept up, as far as their AAA-P model goes. For the same price of an Arc, you can get a Fenix L0D. I love mine. Perfect light for those who prefer minimalist carry. If you want similiar performance to an Arc at much less cost, there's the Fenix E01. 

If you honestly prefer to buy American, there's a variety of offerings from Peak. Yes, their website is absolute crap. But there's a certain thread over at the Peak sub-forum that you can use to uncrap it. (For lack of a better term.)


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Jul 16, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Yes, their website is absolute crap. But there's a certain thread over at the Peak sub-forum that you can use to uncrap it. (For lack of a better term.)


 
LMAO.....uncrap, decrapify....:I need a craptographer or a Masters Degree in Craptology.

And yet another reason I would not want to buy an new Arc- the foam donut is at the postive contact- not the negative end like Peak. Top end is a total pain in the Arse IMO.

Bob has some cool new terminator looking robots over on RMSK- he is evolving and adapting.


----------



## dyril (Jul 16, 2010)

The minimal design sold me then, and tempts me even today; it's hard not to like its austere knurling/shaping, discreet branding and sheer compactness. It's a classic.
I've mostly babied my Arcs (a CS and a DS) by exclusive neck lanyard carry, so the anodizing is still good, and I'm still a happy end user.

That said, the offerings of today are too competitive and improved in tech to consider an Arc. CPF has amassed a huge amount of info to support this since I last noticed the existence of a flashlight scene, years ago. lovecpf


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 16, 2010)

I love my Arcs. They are what got me started, and they still fire off the pleasure neurons in my brain stem like no other light. They were cutting edge. But the company lost its mojo a long time ago, and the Arc6 had none of the soul of the old Arc bloodline. Its just a rebranded piston light. The AAA light is several years behind the curve and way overpriced.

I dig Arcs as much as anyone here, but Arc really needs a revival.


























_Two of "less than a dozen" lugged Arc AA's._


----------



## paulr (Jul 16, 2010)

I never owned an Arc6 but followed its development and considered it to be more of an Arc than the Arc4+ was. Those lugged Arc AA's are awesome and it's just incredible that you snagged two of them :bow:. I had a regular (stand-up tail) AA that I sold a long time ago (after Arc LLC's demise) at a tidy profit compared to when they were new, but I've had minor sellers' remorse about it since then, even though I almost never used the thing. The LS's were also great.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 16, 2010)

powernoodle said:


> I love my Arcs. They are what got me started, and they still fire off the pleasure neurons in my brain stem like no other light.


I really like this one and am going to have to do a lookalike when I finally get out of Canada!


paulr said:


> I never owned an Arc6 but followed its development and considered it to be more of an Arc than the Arc4+ was. Those lugged Arc AA's are awesome and it's just incredible that you snagged two of them :bow:. I had a regular (stand-up tail) AA that I sold a long time ago (after Arc LLC's demise) at a tidy profit compared to when they were new, but I've had minor sellers' remorse about it since then, even though I almost never used the thing. The LS's were also great.


I had a couple of the Arc6 and probably would have kept at least one if it weren't for the sharp edges, and that's one place the Arc-AAA's just excel. 
The touch of one in your hand is enough make at least one a necessity!

I really like my AA's too and had no idea a lugged one even existed!


----------



## choombak (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, I find the simplicity of the Arc-AAA to be very captivating, and the AAA-P I have has the slimmest footprint. The knurling is very aggressive and the threads are smooth. I did have problems with the company, but I think it has nothing to do with the technical merit of the light.

It still rides as my EDC, though I have had enough experience with most of the brands out there. In general, I put the Peak lights and Arc lights at first place among my favorites.

BTW, it costs $5 less than $50 to order one. (I think it is $39.95+$5 shipping).


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 5, 2010)

Every one should have one. Perfect with Alkaline's.

Bill


----------



## carrot (Aug 5, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Every one should have one. Perfect with Alkaline's.
> 
> Bill


My thoughts exactly. Many lights these days are not designed to run well on alkalines, but the Arc is quite the exception. It'll fire up on batteries that other lights consider dead!


----------



## kelmo (Aug 5, 2010)

I just picked up 2 more CS models. They are shipping in black! Very sharp looking.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 5, 2010)

kelmo said:


> I just picked up 2 more CS models. They are shipping in black! Very sharp looking.


If anyone wants another in black, I've got one left in my sales thread.


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love my ARC and would buy another.

I started to enjoy quality flashlights ever since I was stuck in the deep woods with a flashlight that died many years ago.

I wanted a flashlight that was rugged, reliable, waterproof, and had a decent runtime, in the smallest form factor using common batteries. The Arc fit this perfectly.

The Arc has a proven track record that many other flashlights do not have. Remember the story of the Arc being in a creek for years or the one that fell off a mountain! The stories are countless. 

On top of that I have used my ARC for several years, problem free and it still looks new. The poor thing has seen lots of action in the water, woods, and urban settings.

Yes there are more advance lights. But the ARC looks beautiful, has a simple design, a proven track record, and I have to admit there is certain pride knowing it is made in the USA.

It kind of reminds me of my H&R single shot shotgun. There are more advance guns and flashlights. But the H&R and the ARC are classics and they get the job done


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 9, 2010)

I confess that I've been wanting an Arc AAA ever since I first started researching keychain lights on CPF back in 2007/2008.
And my latest additions arrived on Friday: 






They aren't high performers like my SL MicroStream or my (dearly departed i.e. lost) LD01, but I really get a kick out of how minimalist they are. They are my only lights that fit comfortably in the 'change pocket' of my Levi's - even my LD01 was slightly too long and would jam into my belt.

*Question*, is there anyone out there who would be so kind as to help me out with that mismatched ARC AAA at the top? I'd be happy to trade out that head or that body with someone... :sigh:

Edit: Problem solved w/ black shrink-wrap tubing.


----------



## purelite (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice set Kestrel!!

Is the body on that mismatch setup a really light natural anno? or bare?

whats the head a CS or GS current head? 

if it drives you nuts and you consider selling let me know!!

after all this reading of such positive feelings for these I am feeling the urge to get an Arc AAA!!!! But I dont like the straight black. wish they still made Nat. HA


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I would buy arc aa/aaa & then send it off to Milky labs for some of his diabolical work:devil:


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 9, 2010)

purelite said:


> Nice set Kestrel!!
> 
> Is the body on that mismatch setup a really light natural anno? or bare?
> 
> ...


I am by no means an expert on the ARCs, but I'm virtually certain it's a really light anno, possibly even HA? The finish appears to have held up really well over the years, unlike the type II-BK one. :thumbsup:

I think that all three have the original 'base' emitter - all of these have comparable output and I can't find any other 'premium' identifiers except for a "Limited Edition" on the middle one.

PM sent.


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 9, 2010)

purelite said:


> after all this reading of such positive feelings for these I am feeling the urge to get an Arc AAA!!!! But I dont like the straight black. wish they still made Nat. HA



I was told the Natural HA ones will be available next month or so.

For the record, I have noticed customer service has improved dramatically at ARC


----------



## bulbman (Aug 9, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> Peak yes, Arc no.



+1
i tried buying from arc once, would not try again,they never shipped anything!:whoopin:


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 10, 2010)

I would like to try a peak eiger, but my lights are exposed to water and peak never released any water resistance ratings. Plus I never see any independent runtime charts. Past peaks did not have the greatest regulation curves on alkalines


----------



## Beampower (Aug 10, 2010)

Absolutely not Arc AAA!!:thumbsdow


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 10, 2010)

As I said earlier, I like my Arc AAA's. One of them kept jumping into the washing machine and dryer X3. Likes to swim and dry off I guess. LOL.

Bill


----------



## carrot (Aug 10, 2010)

dd61999 said:


> I would like to try a peak eiger, but my lights are exposed to water and peak never released any water resistance ratings. Plus I never see any independent runtime charts. Past peaks did not have the greatest regulation curves on alkalines


Peaks are potted. Water intrusion will not damage them, if water does indeed get into the light.


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 10, 2010)

carrot said:


> Peaks are potted. Water intrusion will not damage them, if water does indeed get into the light.



I understand that, but I rather have a specific water resistance rating then have a failure. It is the main reason why I have held off for so long..........Plus I would like to see a runtime charts. I do not want to get a light with this kind of regulation

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/peakled_matterhorn_ultsnow.htm


----------



## saabgoblin (Aug 10, 2010)

dd61999 said:


> I would like to try a peak eiger, but my lights are exposed to water and peak never released any water resistance ratings. Plus I never see any independent runtime charts. Past peaks did not have the greatest regulation curves on alkalines


My Matterhorn has performed flawlessly in more than a couple of "Hot Tub" tests, purely in the name of flashlight testing.:naughty: Basically, your main points of entry are the tolerances of the "O" Rings, only one at the head on the lug body and one at the tail if you have you have the full keychain body providing that it will accept a momentary switch. I would classify them as watertight to very water resistant and I believe that ARC'S are of a similar nature and design.

Personally I would love an ARC but I have a number of similar lights that work for this function and the last thing that I need in a flashlight is more redundancy. I do plan on picking one up in homage to their place and position in flashlight history and I think that they would make excellent gifts for Non Flashaholics and for seasoned Flashaholics, having a dependable, durable, and long running key chain light in addition to a beefier EDC is the way to go IMHO, whether it be a Photon, ARC, Peak, Fenix...and so on and so on.


----------



## Hawkeye5 (Aug 13, 2010)

I just purchased a used MillerMod Arc, so yes. But, I doubt I would purchase a new stock one.

I have three Arc AAA, one AA, and an LS. All purchased in the marketplace.

The Arc AAA is simple (read not much to go wrong), classic, tough as nails, and good looking even after years on a key chain. For what I want in a key chain light it is perfection.

That said, when I purchased key chain lights for my grown children and their spouses I went with a Fenix E01 @ $12.50 each from Lighthound.


----------



## kitelights (Aug 13, 2010)

You either appreciate Arc for what it is or you don't. I've got enough not to have buy more, but if mine were stolen or lost in a fire, I would definitely replace the classics. 

Value is in the eyes of the beholder. There are certainly many lights available today that do more for less and some are good quality. I own many.

The Arc AAA design is minimalist in its design goals. It is made to be indestructible, dependable, long running and small so that it will actually always be with you as a true EDC. It still does what it was designed to do.

If the 'extra' quality, made in the USA, and simplistic design goals don't make it worth it to you, you'll want something else. That shouldn't detract from those of us who still appreciate them, nor should it bring negative comments to us in our value of them.

If Peak made a 200 lumen single AAA light that ran for 10 hours and sold for $20, they still wouldn't see a dime of my money. Just a matter of principal. No discussion necessary - just my response to the Peak alternative suggestions.

I've given many Arc AAAs as gifts over the years. When my mother was alive, it was her favorite. It was on her keychain and not only did it always work, it was easy for her to use, which was pretty important at her age. My last batch of gifts were EO1s, which I think were very respectable for the price. One has an alkaline cell stuck in it, something I never had happen with an Arc.

I appreciate Arc's history and Peter's contributions at least as much as I do the lights themselves.


----------



## purelite (Aug 13, 2010)

I see what you are saying. But it makes me wonder why after all this time Arc never "upgraded" this light. You cant tell me another better performing led couldnt be put in there and be just as reliable as a 5mm led. And they must have seen/heard of the Miller Mods being done? I know sometihng like polishing the inside of the head would raise the cost but they raise the cost depending on the led used anyway why not do some up and raise the cost for the upgrades? Just curious not putting them down . Most people wouldnt care less about improvements and would buy the cheapest one anyway. But it would be nice to see them try and keep up with the industry


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 13, 2010)

purelite said:


> But it would be nice to see them try and keep up with the industry


Maybe as long as the Mag Solitaire is incan, ARC can stick with their 5mm led and keep ahead.


----------



## KevinLuong (Aug 26, 2010)

I've had an Arc AAA-P on my keychain for the last 7 years - have just ordered a 47s Preon Revo as a potential replacement. Lately I've found the AAA not quite bright enough for certain applications (and my ARC LSH-S a bit too unwieldy for EDC) and I'm hoping the Revo will give me a bit more flexibility without sacrificing too much in the way of runtime.

The AAA has been astoundingly reliable (up until relatively recently where I've had occasional issues with consistent off/on using certain batteries - although this seems to have sorted itself out after cleaning the contacts and changing battery brands) and durable (the HA3 finish is essentially pristine except for a few areas around the split ring). 

Would I buy another? Hard to say - with the amound of competition in the market now there would have to be a point of difference. That being said, if I do decide to replace my trusty ARC with the Preon Revo for EDC, I'll have no trouble finding a new home for it amongst the rest of the household.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello Kevin --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:



Gee . . . .

You've been a CPF member nearly *2 Years Longer Than Myself* --

and yet this is yer' VERY FIRST POST ? ? ?




Obviously, you are a man of few words !

:wave:
_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello Kevin, :welcome: 

You might consider posting more of your comments for the benefit of your CPF brethren now that you've escaped from your ex or got back from the moon or gave up spelunking after being lost in a cave for SIX YEARS or whatever.


----------



## Kraid (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome Kevin!

and



Dances with Flashlight said:


> Hello Kevin, :welcome:
> 
> You might consider posting more of your comments for the benefit of your CPF brethren now that you've escaped from your ex or got back from the moon or gave up spelunking after being lost in a cave for SIX YEARS or whatever.


----------



## parnass (Aug 27, 2010)

purelite said:


> would you , with all the new high performance aaa lites out there today, still buy an Arc AAA for $50?



I have several Arc AAAs and Peak Matterhorn AAA lights. The Arc AAAs are very well built, but I would not purchase another one today. Instead, I might opt for a Peak Eiger which employs a more up to date LED to gain better tint and brighter light without consuming much more power.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 27, 2010)

Tough call. If I needed a small light that could run for next-to-forever, I'd buy an Arc AAA -- but if I were going to buy an Arc AAA, I'd get the titanium version so I could upgrade the emitter in the future -- but if I were going to get a Ti Arc AAA, I'd just as soon get a McGizmo Sapphire, since they're the same light.

Anyway, the Arc AAA form factor is the same as the Peak Matterhorn/Fujiyama/Eiger form factor, so Lego-ability is an option with the Arc AAA.


----------



## ragweed (Aug 27, 2010)

Arc AAA...no way for me! The price is outrageous! Fenix E01 works for me! Been there / done that.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Aug 27, 2010)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Hello Kevin, :welcome:
> 
> You might consider posting more of your comments for the benefit of your CPF brethren now that you've escaped from your ex or got back from the moon or gave up spelunking after being lost in a cave for SIX YEARS or whatever.


 
That was hilarious........I like the ex theory:thumbsup:

I would buy one....would love to have a millermoded arc- too bad Eric is retired


----------



## KevinLuong (Sep 1, 2010)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Hello Kevin, :welcome:
> 
> You might consider posting more of your comments for the benefit of your CPF brethren now that you've escaped from your ex or got back from the moon or gave up spelunking after being lost in a cave for SIX YEARS or whatever.



I wish I could tell you all about the last six years, but frankly I can't remember much past last week ;-)

Do I win the prize for the longest lurker?


----------



## KevinLuong (Sep 1, 2010)

...also almost unbelievably, my last purchase was probably my 2002-era ARC LSH-S. I see flashlight technology has progressed remarkably while I've been hiding - 20-ish lumens isn't so impressive 8 years on. Time to do some updating, I think!


----------



## njet212 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's depends,

If I just want add the USD.50 arc AAA for your collection i'll get it but if Igonna use it as EDC or keychain light I won't buy it. 

There are better option out there ITP A3, Illumina Ti, Fenix LD01, Proen Revo. And that light will perform better as a EDC / key chain light than Arc AAA IMHO.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 1, 2010)

KevinLuong said:


> ...also almost unbelievably, my last purchase was probably my 2002-era ARC LSH-S. I see flashlight technology has progressed remarkably while I've been hiding - 20-ish lumens isn't so impressive 8 years on. Time to do some updating, I think!



Welcome back. A one CR123 light has advanced to where it can put out close to 300 lumens. Stick around and enjoy.

Bill


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I just dressed up a couple of my ARC's - you Oregon folks probably recognize the color theme for the 'key fobs'. :devil: (thanks nbp)

Before:__________________________________ After:










I'm pleased with how they turned out.  Here are some close-up pics for the shrink wrap detail:


----------



## nbp (Sep 1, 2010)

They look great Kestrel! Go Beavers and Ducks!

(Do those teams have anything to do with Billy Bob Thornton waking up and shouting out "beavers and ducks" in the movie Bandits?)


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 2, 2010)

nbp said:


> (Do those teams have anything to do with Billy Bob Thornton waking up and shouting out "beavers and ducks" in the movie Bandits?)


:twothumbs Good memory :twothumbs His exact line as he wakes up: "Beavers - Ducks!!!"
I saw that movie in a theater in Portland OR and the whole audience cracked up over that line. It was great since there was no context or explanation for why that character said that, sort of an inside joke for the Oregonians. 

Yep, we've got the ARC-AAA _Beavers/Ducks edition_ now.


----------



## waddup (Sep 2, 2010)

paulr said:


> . A vintage Rolex Submariner will keep much worse time than a G-shock from Walgreens and cost an order of magnitude more and have no features like stopwatch or moon phase, but which one would you rather have on your wrist? .



ill take the G and use the extra cash for something else 

like a car :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 2, 2010)

waddup said:


> [...]


----------



## Robocop (Sep 26, 2010)

Kestrel I like the clean look of that wrap and can not find anything about the process with a search. Can you give me an idea of how you did it or even better where you found the right size wrap? I just ordered a camo unit and as the HA is softer on these I want to keep it intact from wear on my keychain....very slick look you got with that wrap.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 27, 2010)

Robocop said:


> Kestrel I like the clean look of that wrap and can not find anything about the process with a search. Can you give me an idea of how you did it or even better where you found the right size wrap?


No problem, it is heat-shrink tubing from _Home Depot_ - a three-pack (3/4" diameter) in the _Electrical_ section was ~$2 or so and would do 3 ARC-AAA's. There are a couple of brief heat shrink tubing (or HST) threads in the /Modified/ subforum. I'm very happy with it overall (except that the rather short ARC head doesn't have enough length for a secure fit and I had to subsequently remove that piece). I was uncomfortable with how hot the LED head got during the process (quick passes with a heat gun) and perhaps a hair dryer would be a safer way to do it. I perched the body on a ballpoint pen shaft and rotated it to heat everything evenly.

The bottom line, better grip, more protection, and now I don't have the mismatch ano issue with that silver body above. :thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Sep 27, 2010)

Not a fan of the AAA format.

An ARC AA, maybe.
An ARC AAA, no.


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 27, 2010)

The only reason I would buy an Arc AAA in 2010 or later is so I could sent it to Miller Mods!

-Mayo


----------



## carrot (Sep 27, 2010)

FrogmanM said:


> The only reason I would buy an Arc AAA in 2010 or later is so I could sent it to Miller Mods!
> 
> -Mayo


Is he even still around?


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 27, 2010)

carrot said:


> Is he even still around?



I can't say personally (as I picked one of his torches off of BST) but I am impressed by the two output levels. Still, I leave the ARC home and a Peak Brass Eiger on my keyring.

-Mayo


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 27, 2010)

Would I still buy an Arc AAA today? We should add: ...at the currently asked price.

Tough question. There are so many newer lights around which make it look outdated and overpriced.

I had an Arc AAA on my keychain for about 4 years before I bought the GS version last year. Apart from some minor scratches the old light still looks respectable and now has found a new home in the handbag of my mother. The E01 on the keys of my sister looks after about 1 year as if she'd been through operation desert storm with it.

In those 4 years I got cought several times in heavy rain, soaking me to the skin and killing my cellphone. Twice my keys fell from the first floor through the staircase to the basement. My keys were dropped a zillion times from the pocket. Once they were in the washing machine. Needless to say that my Arc still works flawlessly. 

Additionally I love the ultra-slim format which does not make my keys thickasabrick in my pockets. 
In the meantime I bought one for my wife, for my father, for my father-in-law, for my best friend, for my second best friend and my mother also received one of mine. They are all perfectly happy with it and all tell me that they wonder how they lived without this diehard rascal on their keys.

So with all those peaks, the preon revo or ITP/Maratacs, would I still buy it for the outrageous retail price they're asking?

*Yes. Yes. Yes!*

Why? Because I know it will always work and will not let me down. It's my last line of defence against darkness. I do EDC other lights, bigger lights, brighter lights with longer runtime. But on my keys will always be a reserved space for the outdated blueish inefficient overpriced and deeply beloved Arc AAA. Period.

Did I mention that I love it?

Lucciola


----------



## coyote (Oct 9, 2010)

Lucciola said:


> Would I still buy an Arc AAA today? We should add: ...at the currently asked price.
> 
> Tough question. There are so many newer lights around which make it look outdated and overpriced.
> 
> ...




*BRAVO!*

.


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 9, 2010)

^+1 
Very well put.


----------



## Good day (Oct 9, 2010)

I would buy Arc ,although it is outdated,but just like ZIPPO ,it is not just a product


----------



## Good day (Oct 9, 2010)

coyote said:


> *BRAVO!*
> 
> .


 Guy :thumbsup:.I think there are many guys still like Arc AAA today,just like you and me


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 9, 2010)

The Preon Revo from 4Sevens blows the old Arc AAA out of the water.

It's got 3 levels, 1.5 lumens for survival mode, draining nearly expired cells and find the keyhole use, 19.5 lumens - which is close to the output level of the old Arc LS 123 light and high at 82 lumens for when you just need a lot of light. Oh, and by the way it's got lots of throw and a perfect beam. IMHO, it fills 80% or more of the needs that I have for a flashlight.

Time will tell if its Type III anodizing will stand up, but even the Arc AAA looks kind of rough after a year or two of key chain use.

So no, I would not buy an Arc AAA today.


----------



## coyote (Oct 10, 2010)

PhotonBoy said:


> The Preon Revo from 4Sevens blows the old Arc AAA out of the water.
> 
> It's got 3 levels, 1.5 lumens for survival mode, draining nearly expired cells and find the keyhole use, 19.5 lumens - which is close to the output level of the old Arc LS 123 light and high at 82 lumens for when you just need a lot of light. Oh, and by the way it's got lots of throw and a perfect beam. IMHO, it fills 80% or more of the needs that I have for a flashlight.
> 
> ...



got my ReVO yesterday. 

amazing amount of light and nice flexibility with three levels.

while impressive in those ways, its no Arc. ie: head is too slippery to easily turn one-handed, softer aluminum already starting to make threads too rough, glass lens is far more likely to break than the Arc's exposed LED, little parts in battery holder too easy to lose & too hard to clean if corroded. and that's just in the first day.

a good Arc will be with you for many years. i don't see that with too many other 1xAAA lights (possible exceptions: Sapphire and Mako).

.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 10, 2010)

coyote said:


> ... it's no Arc...


I agree it's not an Arc, but it's won its position on my key chain. I don't experience issues with the head being too stiff to turn one-handed. As a flashaholic, I've got other lights near or with me most times, so I'm not worried about being left without light. It passed my close visual inspection after I received it. The construction is superior to Fenix lights I find.

I think that the 5 mm LED Arc and Fenix E01 lights will find their market share shrinking to invisibility soon. Coin cell 5 mm lights will likely endure, being so cheap and super small.

I'll be interested in what you have on your key chain in six months or so.


----------



## Lumenz (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a lot of the Arc AAA lights from the CS, DS and GS varieties as well as the UV version. 

However, I no longer carry an Arc with me; my keychain now proudly carries a Preon ReVo. I like the very low low mode and the very high high mode. I tend to use the very low mode 80% of the time since the light is just a backup light.

The main problem I have with the Arc AAA is the solder blob in the tail end of the battery tube. That little solder blob has indented countless AAA batteries. Some of them had to be thrown away because they either stopped working or they would only work intermittently. 

I used some work-around like putting o-rings or split rings at the bottom of the tube to buffer the battery from that solder blob, but that either only minimized the damage or made the battery contact less than reliable. 

Therefore, the Arc AAA lights that I used to love sit in a desk drawer next to my forgotten pens and partially depleted coin cells. Occasionally I will take out an Arc, put a AAA battery in it and fire it up (carefully, as to not indent the battery) and after I see the blue/purple beam of the Nichia bulb, I take out the battery and put the Arc back in its place of rest.


----------



## coyote (Oct 11, 2010)

PhotonBoy said:


> I agree it's not an Arc, but it's won its position on my key chain. I don't experience issues with the head being too stiff to turn one-handed. As a flashaholic, I've got other lights near or with me most times, so I'm not worried about being left without light. It passed my close visual inspection after I received it. The construction is superior to Fenix lights I find.
> 
> I think that the 5 mm LED Arc and Fenix E01 lights will find their market share shrinking to invisibility soon. Coin cell 5 mm lights will likely endure, being so cheap and super small.
> 
> I'll be interested in what you have on your key chain in six months or so.



well said. and i do agree.

you said: _"...I think that the 5 mm LED Arc and Fenix E01 lights will find their market share shrinking to invisibility soon...."_ and i agree that for everyday users they will not fill a viable market, but for us flashaholics, they always will.

i edc other lights now and then, but always have a couple of totally-trustworthy 1xAAA lights within reach, either an Arc or a Mako. they also fill the "most important" role in survival kits, camping packs, and as spare-battery carriers.

while outdated, they can't be beat as back-up lights, the type of heavy-duty unstoppable tools you can depend on to work after all others have failed.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 24, 2011)

Two similar threads merged.


The ARC AAA has been on my mind recently - believe it or not, it has recently displaced my SureFire T1A as my jeans-pocket EDC. (Since then, the ARC is on its third cycle of an Eneloop AAA.)

Although the SF T1A is a good light, I actually find the ARC AAA more useful. I love how minimalist it is:
turn it on
get low floody light - no adjustments necessary
(I have higher outputs available w/ more throw via my LD01 - SL SP 2xAAA penlight). And the sharp knurling and smaller size of the ARC-AAA is a nice bonus as well.

ARC-AAA :candle:


----------



## choombak (Mar 24, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> Two similar threads merged.
> 
> 
> The ARC AAA has been on my mind recently - believe it or not, it has recently displaced my SureFire T1A as my jeans-pocket EDC. (Since then, the ARC is on its third cycle of an Eneloop AAA.)
> ...


 
And an Arc head can be boiled in water to clean the foam-donut goo, as well as remove other dirt that gets inside the head (via the two small holes at the bottom of it). No other flashlight has yet claimed this crown... 

An Arc is superior in knurling, near-perfect HAIII, and "simplicity" that most of the lights lack. Its a difference between a swiss army knife, and a single blade - you know which is more useful in quick deploy and emergency situations.

-Amarendra


----------



## greenLED (Mar 24, 2011)

I keep thinking I should replace my ArcAAA with something "newer"... trouble is the darned thing *won't die!* It's been, what 6 yrs or so of abuse and it's still going strong. 

That said, I already have an EOS ATP AAA ready... might be a long wait.


----------



## coyote (Mar 25, 2011)

choombak said:


> An Arc is superior in knurling, near-perfect HAIII, and "simplicity" that most of the lights lack.


 
well said choombak, i couldn't agree more.

having had dozens (hundreds?) of 1xAAA lights in the last 10 years, i still find the arc's body/head design the best there is. the only way anyone has improved on the basic design is in the electronics and LED, thus making the Millermods R2 the finest EDC light ever.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 26, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> ...- believe it or not, it has recently displaced my SureFire T1A as my jeans-pocket EDC. ...



This has inspired me! I shelved my Aeon for my Arc AAA DS.


----------



## blub (Mar 26, 2011)

I have my SS Preon ReVO around my neck and my arc on my keychain, I still reach for the ARC AAA. I carried the Arc around my neck for years then switched to the Arc P AAA. I think I have 5 or 6 unused ones still in the safe along with an unused Arc AA and an Arc RGB AAA. "Would You still Buy an Arc AAA Today?" No, I have too many.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 26, 2011)

I believe for many older members (myself included) the facination the Arcs hold for us are due to nostalgia as well as simplicity. I remember the old days of hour long conversations on the classic lines, and function, of the little AAA. Way back when the AAA was the benchmark others strived to reach.

Of course time rolled on and todays competition is brutal with many excellent lights out there. In spite of their improved performance none of these newcomers will ever bring a smile to my face like that little classic AAA Arc. Every time I open my Arc collection it takes me back to those days when I was learning all that is CPF. Yep I still run into a darkened room and shut the door just to play with those old Arcs.

I recently spent a few hundred dollars on 5 AAA Arcs and with 4 of these being the rare Camo version (one Ikayira) and one black body with cyan led. Fellow member Genna was kind enough to offer the sale and I did not think twice about it. I did not buy them because they were currently the best AAA however I did buy them because to me they were once the best AAA. My collector side appreciates these rare gems much more than my user side does.

There are only a handfull of lights that take me back to those days and that little AAA Arc will do it every single time. Funny how times change as I know others remember days of hovering about the BST section waiting for an Arc to show up. I vividly remember some paying 100 dollars each for a nice AAA. Today they are not nearly as costly and would never sale for those amounts. I dare say a large part of the current CPF membership may have no idea as to what an Arc AAA even is. I do not say that as an insult but more so because they have not been popular for some time and many probably never even have seen one.

I feel many would agree with me that every flashaholic should have at least one Arc classic in their collection. To sum this up with a simple answer I say yes I would still purchase a AAA Arc today as well as a few other Arcs should I find one I liked.


----------



## nbp (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, this thread resurrection has inspired me. I'm putting my Arc AAA in my pocket today. 

I haven't used it much in a long time, as my LD01 SS has been such a fantastic backup EDC. But the Arc certainly does have a very classic style I do still love. Let's give it some playtime!

Robo: How do you like that turq? When I had it, I never found a good "use" for it, but it always was a rad light. oo:


----------



## carrot (Mar 26, 2011)

I was thinking about this recently. I have an Arc-AAA on my keychain that I cannot bring myself to take off. In fact, I would like to replace it with one of the brighter Arcs offered today...

There is something very magical about the feel of the Arc. It is smaller than nearly every other AAA light on the market, yet feels as solid as the thickest. It has great aesthetics, excellent knurling and anodizing, and feels just right every time you use it.


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 26, 2011)

carrot said:


> I was thinking about this recently. I have an Arc-AAA on my keychain that I cannot bring myself to take off. In fact, I would like to replace it with one of the brighter Arcs offered today...
> 
> There is something very magical about the feel of the Arc. It is smaller than nearly every other AAA light on the market, yet feels as solid as the thickest. It has great aesthetics, excellent knurling and anodizing, and feels just right every time you use it.



I could not agree more with anything you just said - I have had one on my keys for 3 years and assume it will still be there in another 3...


----------



## coyote (Mar 26, 2011)

Robocop: that was beautifully said. thanks for taking me back to those "good old days" of early CPF with all those hundreds of hours of reading, analyzing, discussing, contributing in designing, testing, reviewing, arguing, and hunting (always hoping to find that rare special gem)... i do miss those days. and yes, that is what the Arc AAA stand for in the eyes of us old timers.


----------



## nbp (Mar 26, 2011)

Come to think of it, I believe my Arc was my first light I bought after joining here. I found the Fenix P3D through a YouTube video and knew I had to have one, as a light that did 215 lm was mind blowing to me.  At the time, that was really good! Anyways in the process of finding out where to get the Fenix, I found CPF, and I learned that David was THE Fenix supplier. (Fenixstore was still the face of his company.). So I ordered one, became a member here and started reading. AAA lights were less plentiful 3.5 yrs ago, the Arc was still iconic, and the Arc subforum was going strong. I had to have one of these lights. It was synonymous with being a true CPFer. So I got an Arc-P GS, And I haven't been able to let it go since. I have since bought and sold many lights, but most of the Chinese lights have been sold with a few exceptions. Mostly I'm sticking now to the US made stuff. I have my handful of SFs, my handful of HDSs, which aren't going anywhere, and my Arc. That little light is part of my CPF story. It started my journey here, though not as long ago as some of you. And I plan on keeping it, even if it doesn't get used every day. I put a Energizer lithium in it, and when I need it, I just know it'll be there, and it'll work. 

Well, now you know my story, LOL.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 26, 2011)

NBP I always liked the Turq. or Cyan versions simply because they were unique. As you say I found no benefit in their actual usage however will say that to my eye they appear to be much brighter than my other Arc AAAs. Plus the color in a dark room just looks very neat to me and it is a good conversation item if nothing less.

If I am not mistaken Arc once had an actual cyan as well as a green and I am not sure where the turquois fits in with all that. I have 3 colored ones now and they all look a little different on a white wall. I have one that is more pinkish green than the others and one that seems to have more blue in the beam.

All of them are more "blotchy" in the beam however I keep a little satin tape over the bezel to smooth it out. I like them none the less however I have never carried one as an EDC.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 27, 2011)

Robocop said:


> ...I have never carried one as an EDC.



I bought an original "Shelf Queen" red LED in black ano a while back. I put a neck lanyard on it and took it out on X-mas a few years back. This was the first X-mas light experience for my daughters. I put it in on my oldest, 2 years old at the time and she loved it. She tripped during the walk and Murphy dictated that she put a ding in the light along with her "ou-we." I will never sell this light!


----------



## nekomane (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice story kelmo.
Reminded me of the AAA RGB. I prefered the 123 LSs and was never into the AAAs, but this one is still special. Still regretting not getting the AA version.





(Image borrowed from Arc website)


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 27, 2011)

Robocop said:


> I feel many would agree with me that every flashaholic should have at least one Arc classic in their collection.


 Yes, every member of CPF should have at least one or two Arcs, at least one of which should be a AAA version.


carrot said:


> There is something very magical about the feel of the Arc.


There is indeed something very magical about the knurled feathery feeling of of an Arc!


----------



## knifeguy68 (Apr 23, 2011)

*ARC-AAA light*

Sorry is this is common knowledge, if so I cannot find it.

Just wondering, is the ARC-AAA flashlight still made?

I have the Fenix EO1 so I dont require a keychain light, I just thought if the ARC was still made that it would be nice to have as part of the collection.

If it is still made, is it something worth getting, or is the Fenix a better light?

Any and all info I can get on the ARC would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ARC-AAA light*

Hello knifeguy,

I'm going to merge your post into a very comprehensive thread on this subject, happy reading.


----------



## knifeguy68 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ARC-AAA light*



Kestrel said:


> Hello knifeguy,
> 
> I'm going to merge your post into a very comprehensive thread on this subject, happy reading.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## parnass (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ARC-AAA light*



knifeguy68 said:


> ...
> Just wondering, is the ARC-AAA flashlight still made?
> ....
> Any and all info I can get on the ARC would be greatly appreciated.



Check out the Arc AAA-P web page.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: ARC-AAA light*

I would... I consider my arc-aaa my most bomb-proof light and it has never failed me... A true classic that no true flashaholic should be without... I'd never sell mine...


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: ARC-AAA light*

Just lost my ARC during a recent trip to the Adirondacks mountains. Would I buy another one?...............I just placed my order a few minutes ago!!


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: ARC-AAA light*

If I lost my Arc AAA UV, I would definitely buy another. It is one of the most useful UV lights I have come across.
It utilizes the Nichia UV LED which is rated at ~375nm so it doesn't have alot of visible light like your average UV light but it fluoresces objects much better than the normal UV lights (395nm-410nm).


----------



## purelite (Oct 27, 2011)

*Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*

I am thinking of getting an Arc aaa lite and havnt had any luck finding anyone wanting to sell their GS here on CPF so I think I will have to go to Arc . My question is will they screw me? are they still in business and shipping the Arc AAA lites? I know some other company owns the name now. are they still making the aaa GS and is it a piece of crap now? I am sure they will readily take my money as the site seems to still be running though the only thing they seem to sell is the CS and GS arc aaa. I have read some horror stories about them and people getting totally screwed and their products being crap now but I cant seem to find any of them with the search function anymore :shrug:. I dont want to give them my dough and then wait weeks/months with runaround and BS and then get a crap product to boot

Boy I wish someone on here had one collecting dust in a drawer and wanted to sell it!!!!


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*

Hello purelite,
I have merged your query with a rather extensive thread on this topic, I think you'll find some helpful info here.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*



purelite said:


> I am thinking of getting an Arc aaa lite and havnt had any luck finding anyone wanting to sell their GS here on CPF so I think I will have to go to Arc . My question is will they screw me? are they still in business and shipping the Arc AAA lites? I know some other company owns the name now. are they still making the aaa GS and is it a piece of crap now? I am sure they will readily take my money as the site seems to still be running though the only thing they seem to sell is the CS and GS arc aaa. I have read some horror stories about them and people getting totally screwed and their products being crap now but I cant seem to find any of them with the search function anymore :shrug:. I dont want to give them my dough and then wait weeks/months with runaround and BS and then get a crap product to boot
> 
> Boy I wish someone on here had one collecting dust in a drawer and wanted to sell it!!!!



Biggest problem with Arc was the slow response from the previous employee handling customer service. They since have someone new for quite sometime. She responds fairly quickly and the same goes for shipping. I just recived a new light 2-3 months ago. Same great quality and they have the grey ones in stock if you request it instead of black


----------



## ragweed (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*

The E01 & E05 is just as good for a lot less money IMO. Arc does not even bother to advertise here anymore & I like to support CPF advertisers if possible. Its old Tech for sure IMO.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*

Good luck in your search! :thumbsup:


----------



## carrot (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*



ragweed said:


> The E01 & E05 is just as good for a lot less money IMO. Arc does not even bother to advertise here anymore & I like to support CPF advertisers if possible. Its old Tech for sure IMO.



No, I disagree. The E01 and E05 are good in their own right but they aren't an Arc. Anyone who has handled an Arc knows how addictive the precision machining is. Functionality-wise, the E01 and E05 are also bigger and heavier.


----------



## mmace1 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*

To go against the grain - nope. Great construction. At this point - LED's have progressed to the point that 5mm is a bit out of date. 3 years ago - the Arc won out - great design. Now...no, design is a lot - but at some point, pure lumens can win out (at least at this level of illumination). I love my DQG II - smaller, yet can put out 60 well-spread lumens on high. Or 3 on low. Sorry, the emitter has (for me, at this point) eclipsed the superior engineering. 

I love the Arc but...I feel the tech has recently managed to surpass it's superior craftsmanship. Not that ideal wouldn't be a DQG II manufactured by Arc's company...but that's not available. Great light, and I'd probably still recommend it against Fenix E01 but...non-flahaholics people...really not so impressed with 5mm LEDs, so it'd be a hard sell! Easier to just push a choose-the-color E01...and durability-wise, probably is enough....for most at least.


----------



## kelmo (Oct 28, 2011)

I just picked up a couple more. They were at the request of friends who needed to upgrade from Solitaires. The build quality is still outstanding. The LEDs are well centered and nestled nicely in the head. The anodizing is still top notch. The size to output to runtime ratios still impresses IMHO. I've gone back to carrying an Arc AAA because it literally disappears in my pocket. I even go as far to keep it in my pocket when swimming.

Their customer service is still outstanding. I recently sent a dead unit (battery leak and dead emitter) and a replacement battery tube that would not fit the emitter back with a note requesting one replacement for the dead head and the tube with the ill fitting threads. They sent me 2 units! Totally unexpected. 

kelmo


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*



ragweed said:


> The E01 & E05 is just as good for a lot less money IMO. Arc does not even bother to advertise here anymore & I like to support CPF advertisers if possible. Its old Tech for sure IMO.



It's only old tech by "cpf enthusiast" and "flashlight hobbyist". In real world applications the ARC is still very much relevant. The E01 is a good flashlight for the money but the quality isnt the same as the ARC. For example look at the o-ring and o-ring gland . The o-ring is a poorly manufactured silicone o-ring with deformities that can not handle many chemical lubricants without deterioration. It can be fairly water proof but not always. The Arc o-ring gland and o-ring holds out water very well you can even use vaseline to lubricate the seals. Even if you get water inside just pour it out and turn the light back on, it doesn't even have to be completely dried thanks to its properly potted head. I have changed a battery in the rain with no worries of keeping water out recently. The E01 also has a potted head, but the quality of epoxy filling is rather poor and sometimes none at all. 

If a battery should leak the spring on the e01 disintegrates and you throw the flashlight away. The ARC is coated and uses no spring, just clean it out and it works again. The Arc HAIII coating is extremely durable and looks fairly new after several years on a keychain, the same cannot be said for the fenix. Plus its smaller streamline design is more attractive IMO.

The arc is brighter, better spill beam, and has a more suitable regulation for real world use although this is highly debatable. But at least you have the option for flatter regulation by using a energizer lithium battery with the ARC. 

I also much rather support a USA manufacturer over one that supports "CPF", but I do understand your point in this. Many great Manufacturers do not advertise here, does that mean we should dismiss their great offerings?

Not to take anything away from the E01, because its a great light for the money . But the ARC does offer more IMO.

I will not even discuss the E05, I do not think its even in the same class and the durability has been questionable.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 28, 2011)

I would be tempted to buy another ARC AAA but only if offered in CYAN, GREEN, BLUE or AMBER.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*



mmace1 said:


> ...at some point, pure lumens can win out...really not so impressed with 5mm LEDs


So which is better - a glass of water or the ocean?

Well, are you swimming or do you just want a drink?


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*



kaichu dento said:


> So which is better - a glass of water or the ocean? Well, are you swimming or do you just want a drink?


The ARC-AAA is my primary EDC at the moment, and has been for over half a year by now. (It is backed up by a LD01 on 2xAAA when higher outputs and/or more throw is required). Indoors, I find myself using my ARC-AAA about half the time, even though I have a significant number of 'better' flashlights at hand. The ARC-AAA is an exceedingly handy light that seems to put out the optimum amount of light that I need, as long as my eyes aren't dark adapted. Thinking back to prior EDC's (SF L1, SF C3, SF E1, Fenix LD01, SF T1A, SF 6Z), all have had strengths & weaknesses. Much of the time, the single output level of the ARC-AAA seems to be pretty useful for me. :shrug:

Edit: Earlier in this thread, ~7 months ago:


Kestrel said:


> The ARC AAA has been on my mind recently - believe it or not, it has recently displaced my SureFire T1A as my jeans-pocket EDC. (Since then, the ARC is on its third cycle of an Eneloop AAA.)
> 
> Although the SF T1A is a good light, I actually find the ARC AAA more useful. I love how minimalist it is:
> turn it on
> get low floody light - no adjustments necessary


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*



Kestrel said:


> The ARC-AAA is my primary EDC at the moment, and has been for over half a year by now. (It is backed up by a LD01 on 2xAAA when higher outputs and/or more throw is required). Indoors, I find myself using my ARC-AAA about half the time, even though I have a significant number of 'better' flashlights at hand. The ARC-AAA is an exceedingly handy light that seems to put out the optimum amount of light that I need, as long as my eyes aren't dark adapted. Thinking back to prior EDC's (SF L1, SF C3, SF E1, Fenix LD01, SF T1A, SF 6Z), all have had strengths & weaknesses. Much of the time, the single output level of the ARC-AAA seems to be pretty useful for me. :shrug:


There is something really neat about an Arc that really has to be experienced to be appreciated and some people just never will, while others will never lose their love of Arc.
Like you said, they are so nice just around the house, and I don't think there's anyone here who doesn't have at least one other light on them for when the output of beam pattern of the Arc AAA is not enough. My only problem is that I can't find any of my non-collectible Arc's right now!
Oh well, I think I'll go for a walk tonight using my MillerMods ArcAA!


----------



## russtang (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*

I've been carrying a Miller Mod Arc aaa for over 2 years. Everyday.

I always carry 2 lights and when I feel like going "light" I will carry another GS with me. Both lights together are hardly noticeable and will cover most needs.

I would get another in a minute if need be.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*



ragweed said:


> The E01 & E05 is just as good for a lot less money IMO. Arc does not even bother to advertise here anymore & I like to support CPF advertisers if possible. Its old Tech for sure IMO.



I think I'd still play the arc lottery for an AA version (even knowing going in that I might get something back, & might just be making a donation)! 

Have to agree the E05 is an unbeatable value, with amazing thread smoothness & efficiency (30l for 5 1/2 hours on L92!?), & but it too is already a bit too small for me. Getting a little less awkward, but an AA version of either one of these would be great. Or an AA Led Solitaire. Or an AA Titan with flat cap. So many that are so close.


----------



## coyote (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*

the Arc body design is perfection. fill it with Millermods' two-stage internals and it doesn't get any better.

add a Mako Flood and you have the best-of-the-best combo that can't be beat.

i constantly try out new 1xAAA lights and nothing else even comes close.


----------



## purelite (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*

wow you guys are getting me motivated here!!! I didnt know they were potted and so waterproof. 

I guess I wont be finding anyone wanting to part with their GS model in this thread!!!!


----------



## fortean101 (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought an arc premium earlier this year, that is what I received as well, it is marked as an Arc-P I have have also contacted Arc and have had fairly quick responses (nothing to do with quality control or anything, just about international shipping) it has been my real EDC this year even through the summer months. It is of course not very bright by any standards but brilliant quality and full proof, and also with the clip can be used as a cap light. The 10 lumens is enough most of the time.


----------



## mmace1 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Am I gonna get screwed if I deal with Arc?*



dd61999 said:


> It's only old tech by "cpf enthusiast" and "flashlight hobbyist". In real world applications the ARC is still very much relevant.



I respectfully disagree. Ever tried giving an E01 even - as a gift? People say "ah...it's purple...and kinda dim...wait, aren't you into flashlights, why is this the best?" Claims of "But it'll survive anything!" or "the runtime!" fall on deaf ears. Even..."10 lumens is a lot compared to larger lights" - they don't care. As real world - people don't run over their lights, need 10 hours of illumination between batteries, nor focus heavily on flashlight size. 

Best way to keep this hobby in check - present a light to a decently-bright non-hobbyist. I swear it helps greatly for keeping things in perspective. Say "10 hours and it can survive an airplane crash!" and they'll say "...I've never used a flashlight more than 20 minutes at a time...and...*I* won't survive an airplane crash. Also purple is weird..."


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 29, 2011)

mmace1 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Ever tried giving an E01 even - as a gift?


Doesn't appear to me that you understood the post you're in disagreement with, and I disagree with your supposition that people don't like receiving small 10 lumen lights which easily fit anywhere they want to carry them, weigh virtually nothing and work every time they're needed.
ArcAAA's will still be around for a long time to come.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 29, 2011)

mmace1 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Ever tried giving an E01 even - as a gift? People say "ah...it's purple...and kinda dim...wait, aren't you into flashlights, why is this the best?" Claims of "But it'll survive anything!" or "the runtime!" fall on deaf ears. Even..."10 lumens is a lot compared to larger lights" - they don't care. As real world - people don't run over their lights, need 10 hours of illumination between batteries, nor focus heavily on flashlight size.



When I was talking real world applications, I was not talking about a common household flashlight as you described. I am speaking more in terms along the lines of outdoor enthusiasts or technician. Runtime is important as well as durability to them. The regulation is also more fitting for those task as well. Nothing more annoying than a light shutting off or dropping dramatically in brightness when doing the task at hand. That's why most headlamps work the same way. These people also do not need super bright flashlights and dont want exotic batteries for the most part either.

As always just my opinion. But of all my flashlights most are impressed with the "outdated ARC"


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 29, 2011)

I changed title of thread back to original title.

Bill


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 30, 2011)

In seven pages, has anyone mentioned the Peak Eiger at all? It's as durable as the Arc AAA, considerably brighter, and available in aluminum, brass, or stainless steel, with an optional keyring or pressure switch if desired. And it's made in the USA, just like the Arc AAA. For my money, the Eiger has far surpassed the Arc AAA.

Or, if you want something really fancy and you don't care about brightness, the McGizmo Sapphire blows everything else away in regards to design and durability. I have one of those too; if I had tons of cash to burn, I'd get several more and mod them myself.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> In seven pages, has anyone mentioned the Peak Eiger at all? It's as durable as the Arc AAA, considerably brighter, and available in aluminum, brass, or stainless steel, with an optional keyring or pressure switch if desired. And it's made in the USA, just like the Arc AAA. For my money, the Eiger has far surpassed the Arc AAA.



Actually, I recently received a slightly used S.S. (with checkering) Peak Eiger light that has the single-AAA body with keychain post. Level 4, narrow beam, gives off 13 lumens on one alkie. Capable of handling all types of cells the size of a single AAA battery. It will be replacing my iTP A3 EOS as my keychain light. The iTP is a great light that I still recommend to those wanting a good all-around AAA keychain light.

I went with Peak because I wanted a keychain light that is tough as nails and from an American company.

I did consider getting an Arc. But, I saw all the drama that took place just before the Arc sub-forum vanished from CPF. Sorry, but it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Chrisdm (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't get it. After knowing secondhand of ARC's legendary reputation, I jumped on a coulpe ARC AAA's in the B&S the other day. A Premium and regular, sold as "white CS" & "white GS" led's... Both of them have a sickly purplish hotspot, so ugly. My freebie disposable Lighthound keychain lights have much better tint. The color of the beam reminds me of those $2 toy lights I buy my son. awful... Is this normal? And if so how do you guys stand it?


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have tried Peak several times, but it just does not offer the same thing. Not to bash the flashlight because it is a good flashlight. But I can tell you it is not waterproof and others can attest to it. It will still function, but its annoying having the water logged behind the lens. Runtimes on alkaline are poor unless you run exotic batteries or go with a lower output circuit. Even then the regulation is not that great. Even when you go with a level 4 that is comparable to brightness of the ARC AAA-P GS. The Arc still out throws it. While the slight purple hotspot of the new GS is not the greatest, the beam spill offers better color rendition over the Peak (not the limited CRI version)

ARC has been around a pretty long time and had a great reputation. But some still want to bring up the drama when they left CPF, even though that has been rectified for a long time now. Meanwhile Peak is notorious for horrible communication and a crappy website for most of its time and people still turn a blind eye. It amazes me! Everyone also talks how durable it is, but where is the history and stories that ARC has?

I hope I am not coming across that the ARC is the be all end all flashlight.......it's not. I just think its still worth owning one.


----------



## flatline (Oct 30, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> I don't get it. After knowing secondhand of ARC's legendary reputation, I jumped on a coulpe ARC AAA's in the B&S the other day. A Premium and regular, sold as "white CS" & "white GS" led's... Both of them have a sickly purplish hotspot, so ugly. My freebie disposable Lighthound keychain lights have much better tint. The color of the beam reminds me of those $2 toy lights I buy my son. awful... Is this normal? And if so how do you guys stand it?



I have no first-hand experience with the Arc, but from what I've read, what you've described is typical of all CS and GS lights (Arc or other). If you want a better white, the Arc AAA with Snow LED would probably have made you happier. If I get an Arc, it will be that since I don't need the extra lumens and I do appreciate tints probably more than I should.

I have just recently acquired a Peak Eiger with nichia hi-CRI emitter that suits my purposes nicely. If I do purchase the Arc, it will be for curiosity's sake. Of course, curiosity is why I bought my HDS and now it's my favorite light, so who knows?

--flatline


----------



## twl (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope. Not interested.


----------



## h_nu (Oct 30, 2011)

I kept waiting for the original Arc to become available in white again. I finally gave up and got it in "Turquoise" which I would call "traffic light green". It lived on my keychain for a few years with few signs of wear. I replaced it with a stainless steel, knurled lug body, Peak Eiger. For me, the Eiger is a good replacement. That said, I did come to appreciate the green LEDs and still like my Arc. I'd still buy an Arc if I lost mine.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 30, 2011)

It is a pity. I have never appreciated Arc AAA when I started this hobby so have not really looked into it. Gradually the legendary name just crept into my mind and I felt that maybe I should just get one to see what the hoo-haa was about. But I can no longer find one brand new. Now that I am a much more mature flashaholic and understands the importance of having a small keychain light with low light applications and superb runtime, I wished I had bought one brand new when it was still available.

I know this have been covered before. I did a search but could not find it, and since I could not remember what happened, could someone just refresh me on what happened to Peter Gransee and Arc? It is such a pity that a legendary designer and manufacturer got to wind up business.


----------



## twl (Oct 30, 2011)

There is a brand new ARC AAA still in package currently on the CPFMP for $49.
It's still on CPFMP at the time I write this.

And no, it's not me, nor anybody I know.


----------



## flatline (Oct 30, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> It is a pity. I have never appreciated Arc AAA when I started this hobby so have not really looked into it. Gradually the legendary name just crept into my mind and I felt that maybe I should just get one to see what the hoo-haa was about. But I can no longer find one brand new. Now that I am a much more mature flashaholic and understands the importance of having a small keychain light with low light applications and superb runtime, I wished I had bought one brand new when it was still available.
> 
> I know this have been covered before. I did a search but could not find it, and since I could not remember what happened, could someone just refresh me on what happened to Peter Gransee and Arc? It is such a pity that a legendary designer and manufacturer got to wind up business.



When I google for "arc aaa", the second link is to www.arcflashlight.com where they seem to be selling new Arc lights. They list the CS and GS models and, if you look under "misc", you'll see a small variety of other lights including the Snow LED model.

--flatline


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 30, 2011)

twl said:


> There is a brand new ARC AAA still in package currently on the CPFMP for $49.
> It's still on CPFMP at the time I write this.
> 
> And no, it's not me, nor anybody I know.


Thanks, I don't think that is the GS model that I wanted. Do you know how I can tell if that was from the time when Peter Gransee was still involved?


----------



## Ralls (Oct 30, 2011)

My first good light was an Arc AAA Premium back when I joined these forums in '06. It was recommended by a friend at work who was also a part of these forums. I loved the light when I first got it, but over time I developed some niggling issues with it - the foremost being the solder blob for the positive contact. After reading all these posts, I thought that it would be neat for nostalgic reasons to buy another and then I remembered the solder blob - I know that it's relatively old tech, but it just seems like such a rudimentary design. I also like to use rechargeables now and the Arc AAA is a battery-crusher in the worst way, IMO.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 30, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Thanks, I don't think that is the GS model that I wanted. Do you know how I can tell if that was from the time when Peter Gransee was still involved?


The old ARC AAAs had a cylindrical head.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 30, 2011)

flatline said:


> When I google for "arc aaa", the second link is to www.arcflashlight.com where they seem to be selling new Arc lights. They list the CS and GS models and, if you look under "misc", you'll see a small variety of other lights including the Snow LED model.
> 
> --flatline


I saw that thread too but I am not sure if they are still actively in business. Even if they are still in operation, I am not sure how they after-sales would be like. Anyway, I would still prefer one made during the time when Peter Gransee was still actively involved. Looks like I might just settle for a McGizmo Sapphire GS later.


----------



## nbp (Oct 30, 2011)

Personally I think the DS is a much better emitter than the GS. I don't know how much more efficient the GS is, but it can't be much and the better beam on the DS more than makes up for it.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 30, 2011)

nbp said:


> Personally I think the DS is a much better emitter than the GS. I don't know how much more efficient the GS is, but it can't be much and the better beam on the DS more than makes up for it.


Thanks for that info. I wasn't very sure about it myself as I haven't been reading up much on the Nichia 5mm.

Oh, you mentioned better beam. In what way may I ask? Just for my general knowledge I guess.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> ARC has been around a pretty long time and had a great reputation. But some still want to bring up the drama when they left CPF, even though that has been rectified for a long time now. Meanwhile Peak is notorious for horrible communication and a crappy website for most of its time and people still turn a blind eye. It amazes me! Everyone also talks how durable it is, but where is the history and stories that ARC has?



Peak's terrible website is well-known. Many of us just use the excellent guide on the CPF Peak sub-forum. As far as communication goes, my first Peak was an Eiger 2AAA penlight. I had questions, so I emailed Robyn. I ended up getting very quick responses to my questions, and Robyn helped me in ordering just the exact variation of the Eiger penlight that I wanted. I found communication to be excellent. Have had my Peak penlight for a couple of years now, I can honestly say that it has indeed been very durable and tough as nails. As far as water-resistant goes, if my Peak S.S. AAA variation gets flooded; I'll replace it. Been my experience though that any flashlight in the form of a tube with an o-ring attached is going to be quite water-resistant. If it's not, then it's defective and should be sent back. 

Arc used to have a great reputation. A certain someone decided to throw that all away. Hopefully one day soon the company can rebuild that reputation.


----------



## Chrisdm (Oct 30, 2011)

nbp said:


> Personally I think the DS is a much better emitter than the GS. I don't know how much more efficient the GS is, but it can't be much and the better beam on the DS more than makes up for it.


 
No purple tinted beam can be better than another purple tinted beam. These things are just awful, both of them. Going back to my battery junction freebie disposable keychain lights, for the superior color rendition!


----------



## ragweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> No purple tinted beam can be better than another purple tinted beam. These things are just awful, both of them. Going back to my battery junction freebie disposable keychain lights, for the superior color rendition!


Yep.. I cannot understand why the battery junction buck lights can put out such a white beam & Arc followed by Fenix cannot. I have some 3 buck lights with the 5mm Nichia that put out a pure white beam than both of these guys!


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 30, 2011)

There are some available from time to time if you look in the MarketPlace.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 30, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> I've got a brand new in package 2003 CPF Collectors Edition if you're interested.



Shameful. :shakehead Use PM's if you are going to do that.

Bill


----------



## Chrisdm (Oct 30, 2011)

_Admin edit: post removed Presentation is everything. It's not what, but how things are said and done.

Sales/offers are not appropriate for this forum. Use PM as already suggested or the marketplace._


----------



## nbp (Oct 30, 2011)

Chrisdm said:


> No purple tinted beam can be better than another purple tinted beam. These things are just awful, both of them. Going back to my battery junction freebie disposable keychain lights, for the superior color rendition!



Actually, if you ever see these two different LEDs side by side, you will see that the GS is significantly more purple than the DS. The DS has a bit of blue in the hotspot, but is much more white than the GS. But beyond that, the beam itself is much more functional. I took this beamshot comparing an Arc DS and an E01 GS, left and right respectively. My iPhone does not show the color properly, but the beam shape is obvious. The GS has that funny oval shaped hotspot, and a much narrower beam, while the DS has a much larger, round hotspot and a floodier overall beam, which I find to be preferable in a small keychain light. Getting this thread rolling again makes me appreciate my Arc AAA all over again. As I believe I posted earlier in this thread, it was the first light I bought after joining this forum, and will be sticking with me for a long time to come. I find it is often very useful as mouth-hold light for closeup tasks like working on small items. It definitely still has a place in my collection.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 31, 2011)

nbp said:


>




Actually thats not comparing apples to apples and is another reason the ARC has a benefit over the e01. The ARC GS has the same wide and whiter spill as the DS(just different hotspots). The spill on the Fenix E01 is dimmer and narrower because the LED is recessed more and is underdriven compared to the ARC. 

I would post pics of my DS and GS ARC but I just recently polished the led on the DS to eliminate the blue hot spot. So it would no longer be a good comparison shot

And from my last recent communications with ARC, Peter Gransee is still involved with ARC


----------



## nbp (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I suppose even if it is not a good emitter comparison, it's a good light comparison and may help people who are unsure which of these lights is better for them. :shrug: 

I am almost tempted at pick up one of those CS models from Arc as a backup unit, the price isn't bad. Anyone have beamshots comparing CS and DS?


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 31, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> I have tried Peak several times, but it just does not offer the same thing. Not to bash the flashlight because it is a good flashlight. But I can tell you it is not waterproof and others can attest to it. It will still function, but its annoying having the water logged behind the lens.


Haven't seen that problem with either my old or new Eiger heads. One of the first things I do with every flashlight I buy is scrub it clean with soap and a toothbrush, and there was no evidence of any water inside any of them. Perhaps yours wasn't assembled properly -- certainly a mistake, but not uncorrectable.



dd61999 said:


> Runtimes on alkaline are poor unless you run exotic batteries or go with a lower output circuit. Even then the regulation is not that great.


The Arc AAA doesn't have much in the way of regulation either. All of mine dim progressively as the battery drains; the only noticeable improvement comes from using Energizer Lithium AAAs, which have the typical lithium discharge pattern of Full Voltage, Full Voltage, Full Voltage, Slight Drop, Dead.



dd61999 said:


> Even when you go with a level 4 that is comparable to brightness of the ARC AAA-P GS. The Arc still out throws it.


It's a 10 lumen light; throw is not a primary attribute of any light that dim.



dd61999 said:


> While the slight purple hotspot of the new GS is not the greatest, the beam spill offers better color rendition over the Peak (not the limited CRI version)


Seriously? The Nichia GS provides better color rendition than the Cree XP-G? :shrug: I guess there's no accounting for personal preference.



dd61999 said:


> ARC has been around a pretty long time and had a great reputation. But some still want to bring up the drama when they left CPF, even though that has been rectified for a long time now.


I never bought into the drama myself, but Arc's product quality dropped significantly circa 2009 and never recovered. The Arc AAAs I bought in early 2011 were junk; I ended up throwing them away after a couple weeks. The only product of theirs I would buy nowadays is the Ti AAA, because at least I can change the emitter in that whenever I want and it's properly sealed at all junction points.



dd61999 said:


> Meanwhile Peak is notorious for horrible communication and a crappy website for most of its time and people still turn a blind eye. It amazes me! Everyone also talks how durable it is, but where is the history and stories that ARC has?


The website is definitely a problem, no dispute there. In the Peak forum I've made my own disappointment known. However, unlike Arc, the quality of Peak's products has steadily increased over the past couple years.



dd61999 said:


> I hope I am not coming across that the ARC is the be all end all flashlight.......it's not. I just think its still worth owning one.


An old one, yes. If you can get one with a Nichia DS emitter, they are still fantastic little AAA lights. I'm still kinda pissed I lost my Arc-P DS HA3-Natural a few years ago, and if I didn't already have a McGizmo Sapphire 25 with the same LED in it, I'd gladly buy a shelf-queen Arc-P DS on-the-spot. But the new ones aren't worth the money anymore, not with the new offerings from other companies.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 31, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Haven't seen that problem with either my old or new Eiger heads. One of the first things I do with every flashlight I buy is scrub it clean with soap and a toothbrush, and there was no evidence of any water inside any of them. Perhaps yours wasn't assembled properly -- certainly a mistake, but not uncorrectable.
> 
> The Arc AAA doesn't have much in the way of regulation either. All of mine dim progressively as the battery drains; the only noticeable improvement comes from using Energizer Lithium AAAs, which have the typical lithium discharge pattern of Full Voltage, Full Voltage, Full Voltage, Slight Drop, Dead.
> 
> ...



I'm sure scrubbing it clean doesn't create enough water pressure and maybe it was just mine that was defective. either way, I know other users had the same experience with the eiger.

- Arc uses partial regulation. Peter Gransee discussed many times why he chose to use this type of regulation rather than a flatter regulation and it makes sense. The regulation isnt as flat as a FENIX but it doesnt drop as much as a peak either. Its a compromise, which is what the ARC is.... a giant "compromise"

-The ARC is not a thrower. I was merely stating it has a longer range of brightness. Which is surprisingly good when you are in the woods in complete darkness. Its enough to impress my nonflasholic friends to buy one

-the spill is quite warm...if you are that anal about the beam you can polish/sand the led to eliminate the blue/purple hotspot....or you can get the snow led version......or do what I did and make a lens cap that holds theatricals gel to increase the CRI or different colored lens.....or just buy a different flashlight....its not for everyone. But there are some decent benefits to nichia leds

-Im curious in what aspect the ARC product itself has gone down in quality. I have bought a few and so have a few friends in the past few months. From what I have seen nothing has changed. I don't doubt you....I am just interested to know what exactly your experience was

-Peak service is hit or miss. Just look at the posts on their forums. I just think cpf is more forgiving of peak misgivings because they never had to live up to the rep ARC once had. Of course this is just my opinion

- as an owner of old and new. I think the brighter new ones are the way to go especially if you want to get away from the blue hotspot.......The Mcgizmo ti are a work of art and always thought of buying one. However, whats holding me back is that I enjoy activites involving being around or in water. Meaning o-rings need to be maintained over time and Im not sure how easy it would be to get access to the two o-rings holding the lens. The lack of epoxy potting also concerns me to the shock proof and water resistance (maybe I am wrong). I recently changed the battery in a heavy down pour in my ARC. Water got into the battery tube,but it had no effect on the light..... It lit right up!.....I later found you can change the battery completely submerged underwater and it has no effect

In all honesty, the ARC isnt for everyone. There are plenty of flashlights to choose from. But I think this light full compromises makes it well rounded and still worth owning 

To each his own!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 31, 2011)

Chrisdm... despite having been a member here for 8 months, it appears you have neglected to acquaint yourself properly with the Rules. 2 of your posts here have been deleted, as they were in violation of Rule 8. Take a few days off from here and make sure you read and understand it, and the others, before you return.


----------



## nbp (Oct 31, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> -Peak service is hit or miss. Just look at the posts on their forums. I just think cpf is more forgiving of peak misgivings because they never had to live up to the rep ARC once had. Of course this is just my opinion



I think they had a good thing going years ago. Peak (an amazing machine shop/builder, but poor marketer and communicator) did all the machining for Arc (Peter was a great engineer and the ever present, CS savvy, beloved face of Arc, who needed a great machine shop). Together, they created flashlight magic and built a light and a business that was inextricably linked with CPF. I caught the tail-end of the magic. When I first joined CPF, I bought my Arc, in Dec. 2007. Peter was advising Arc and still posting here and things were good. 

I don't really know the drama that took place before I got here, but I was more or less aware of what was happening afterwards. I don't know now what is happening over there, or how the quality of the lights is today. It sounds like the company is pretty healthy at this point but I can't be sure. Either way, I don't think that newer members will really be able to feel the same fondness for Arc that older members do, as they never knew Peter, and didn't have the opportunity to interact with Arc the way we did years ago. 

While Arc is still around, I don't know if they are producing/can produce the same level of workmanship that Peak offered, and they don't have Peter as the face, so I think that their days of being listed among the flashlight elite are probably over, except with those who were here, and saw it firsthand.

Peak too is still around, and making fantastic flashlights that were initially based off the Arc design, but without the face, they have a rough go of things. It seems they have made some improvements through outside vendors, but I don't know if they really have the business savvy and marketing know-how and attention to customer needs that Arc once did that could make them really successful. 

It was a symbiotic relationship, and it has fizzled. They needed each other to really be great. I don't know...that was a lot of random musings, but I guess the point of it all is that if you don't already have a soft spot for the Arc AAA, you probably never will, and if you do, you probably always will. :shrug:


----------



## flashy bazook (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow -- talk about a blast from the past! I have an Arc 1xAAA in UV, and it is a very useful light to have. I take it with me especially when traveling.

Today, the McGizmo Ti version continues the tradition for those who want just this type of light as severa posters have mentioned.

The thing is, the 1xAAA light has evolved and it is now a kind of bigger light back-up, that can almost match a lot of the capabilities of the larger lights, such as multi-levels and multi battery types (NiMH, Li-ion,...). Of course, not throw! But big light output (with short run-times) is quite possible.

I've used several Fenix versions, the E01 is not too impressive (though extremely useful), but the LD01 SS is quite something.

Historically you can see why the Arc 1xAAA was so pathbreaking. People were using the Maglite 2xAA as a kind of little brother to the bigger Maglites they were used to (2xD, or 3xD and even larger). So the 1xAAA came in able to give the same level of lumen output with an LED that outlasted the incan light bulb by thousands of times, as the 2xAA Maglite in a tiny form factor, and suddenly the old Maglite became obsolete.

Today I use the latest Peak 1xAAA Eiger with the Nichia 119 (available first from McGizmo very expensively) and the QTC variable light controller which is not electronic and is therefore more efficient. The quality of the light itself is quite amazing, and the light output probably quite stronger than the 1xAAA Arc and the Fenix E01.

I agree with the issues people bring up on the Peak website, but still, once you do get the light, it is well built and continues the amazing, pathbreaking evolution that the 1xAAA Arc itself started. That we can have this kind of power and flexibility in light production in such a tiny formfactor is quite amazing to me, and I find that I have this one light with me more often than other form factors.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 31, 2011)

I have that soft spot for Arc, and have had the AAA in my pocket or on the keychain since joining CPF. But, those early BS (?) Nichias really had a pretty nasty beam. In actual use the blotchy blue worked fine, and there wasn't much competition back then. Then came Fenix with the E0. The beam was still blue, but it was uniform and runtime much better. This competition coupled with the machining troubles just wore Arc down. I wish they were still in the fight, but with Peter gone Arc will never be the same. 

Geoff


----------



## flatline (Oct 31, 2011)

So how do the current Arc AAAs compare to the Arc AAAs of a couple years ago? Are the electronics still potted and the machining still excellent?

I know that a 5mm AAA light isn't in the same league as the power LED lights available, but they still have a simple charm.

--flatline


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 1, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> I'm sure scrubbing it clean doesn't create enough water pressure and maybe it was just mine that was defective. either way, I know other users had the same experience with the eiger.


Not much pressure, no, but the scrubbing action does have a way of driving water between seals, especially when thin toothbrush bristles are involved. I had an unpleasant experience with my Muyshondt Nautilus regarding that, actually. Fortunately the reflector was unaffected and cinching down the bezel solved the problem. In the case of an Eiger, carefully tapping around the bezel ring with a small hammer and a flat punch can ensure it's seated tightly. It _shouldn't_ be necessary, I agree, but...well, nothing is perfect.



dd61999 said:


> - Arc uses partial regulation. Peter Gransee discussed many times why he chose to use this type of regulation rather than a flatter regulation and it makes sense. The regulation isnt as flat as a FENIX but it doesnt drop as much as a peak either. Its a compromise, which is what the ARC is.... a giant "compromise"


It is a compromise, yes, and in its time it was a great light. Now that it's possible to get full flat regulation in an AAA-size light, it's harder for me to accept that particular part of Arc's design. That being said, Peak's drivers seem to work particularly well with their new QTC pills, since the QTC material is really nothing fancier than a variable resistor.



dd61999 said:


> -the spill is quite warm...if you are that anal about the beam you can polish/sand the led to eliminate the blue/purple hotspot....or you can get the snow led version......or do what I did and make a lens cap that holds theatricals gel to increase the CRI or different colored lens.....or just buy a different flashlight....its not for everyone. But there are some decent benefits to nichia leds.


I just wish they still offered the DS LED. That one is my favorite, though I have some of PhotonFanatic's 5-die LEDs and I kinda wish I had the parts to make an Arc AAA using one of them. I still haven't seen a brighter 5mm LED.



dd61999 said:


> -Im curious in what aspect the ARC product itself has gone down in quality. I have bought a few and so have a few friends in the past few months. From what I have seen nothing has changed. I don't doubt you....I am just interested to know what exactly your experience was.


I got some of the Snow LED version. The anodizing wasn't as good as it was on my Arc-P DS, the threads appeared to be rolled instead of cut, the anode boards were all tilted (which affected the clamping around the edges), there was lots of flux left over on the anode boards, and the LEDs themselves just weren't very good. I compared them to my Sapphire DS and concluded I should've just bought another Sapphire instead of three Arcs.



dd61999 said:


> -Peak service is hit or miss. Just look at the posts on their forums. I just think cpf is more forgiving of peak misgivings because they never had to live up to the rep ARC once had. Of course this is just my opinion


That is entirely possible. I can't really say. Their lights sell plenty fast enough, though, even secondhand.



dd61999 said:


> - as an owner of old and new. I think the brighter new ones are the way to go especially if you want to get away from the blue hotspot.......The Mcgizmo ti are a work of art and always thought of buying one. However, whats holding me back is that I enjoy activites involving being around or in water. Meaning o-rings need to be maintained over time and Im not sure how easy it would be to get access to the two o-rings holding the lens.


Don takes all of his lights snorkeling in the ocean. That's one of his tests. The O-rings are quite easy to change with a sewing needle to pull them out of their grooves.



dd61999 said:


> The lack of epoxy potting also concerns me to the shock proof and water resistance (maybe I am wrong). I recently changed the battery in a heavy down pour in my ARC.


I've tossed bigger and heavier Gizmos into the air and they landed on concrete, and the non-potted electronics were unaffected. If they had been, though, I could've just repaired it or sent it back for repairs without having to throw anything away.



dd61999 said:


> Water got into the battery tube,but it had no effect on the light..... It lit right up!.....I later found you can change the battery completely submerged underwater and it has no effect


That's pretty good. Never tried that one. You can always pot the Sapphire or Arc AAA Ti yourself if you want to, though, but I prefer to sacrifice a little bit of durability for the ability to repair instead of replace the light.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 1, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Now that it's possible to get full flat regulation in an AAA-size light, it's harder for me to accept that particular part of Arc's design. That being said, Peak's drivers seem to work particularly well with their new QTC pills, since the QTC material is really nothing fancier than a variable resistor.
> 
> I just wish they still offered the DS LED. That one is my favorite, though I have some of PhotonFanatic's 5-die LEDs and I kinda wish I had the parts to make an Arc AAA using one of them. I still haven't seen a brighter 5mm led.
> 
> ...




Yes but flat regulation comes at a price. For example look at the fenix e01, it uses the same nichia GS led yet it is even dimmer than the ARC DS and on par with the ARC CS. Peter decision to use "partial regulation" was a bitter pill for me to swallow especially when the Fenix E01 came out. But after several years of use it made sense why he did. The ARC was designed to work on Alkaline batteries that are easy to find or scavenged. Due to Alkaline ability to recover even when almost completely depeleted. The ARC takes advantage of this and allows a brighter light. Even a completely dead cell can offer some decent brightness for some time when recovered. The fact that the ARC is optimized to use a regular alkaline battery is another reason it appeals to me. I travel alot and I am always on the go. The ARC accommodates my lifestyle. I do not have to accommodate the flashlight needs while I am on the go, by finding or making sure I have steady supply on hand. 

Sorry to hear about your snow version of the ARC. I have looked at my recent purchase and a buddies recent purchase this morning and have not noticed any of the things you have described. The only change I see is a slightly bigger head to compensate for the GS LED. I know ARC was using black HAIII for awhile which isnt as durable as their Natural gray ones. But even the greatest manufacturers on these boards have there defects. 

I am aware that Don enjoys the water as much as I do, But the other thing holding me back is that it looks a little to "Bling Bling" for me.


----------



## purelite (Nov 1, 2011)

I have decided to not invest the $50 smacks for one. I was gonna get the Snow white version but i dont want a messy sloppy $50 light.
If I already had one I would keep and use it and if i came across one at a decent price on CPF I would grab it but not for $50 . Just my decision. I will just continue with the E01 for now. Would love a Saphire though wish it was just a bit briter maybe 10 lumens?


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 2, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> Yes but flat regulation comes at a price. For example look at the fenix e01, it uses the same nichia GS led yet it is even dimmer than the ARC DS and on par with the ARC CS.


Never had an Arc CS, I'll have to take your word for it. I don't mind the dimmer output of the Sapphire 25 as compared to a similar light without flat regulation; it didn't annoy me that my old Arc-P DS didn't have flat regulation, but I honestly didn't know such a thing existed back then. Nowadays non-flat regulation bugs me. I want to know how bright the light is going to be when I turn it on. It's not like the light will refuse to turn on when the battery gets too low to operate the regulator -- it will just direct-drive the emitter instead, so I'll still get a bit of light from it.



dd61999 said:


> Peter decision to use "partial regulation" was a bitter pill for me to swallow especially when the Fenix E01 came out. But after several years of use it made sense why he did. The ARC was designed to work on Alkaline batteries that are easy to find or scavenged. Due to Alkaline ability to recover even when almost completely depeleted. The ARC takes advantage of this and allows a brighter light. Even a completely dead cell can offer some decent brightness for some time when recovered. The fact that the ARC is optimized to use a regular alkaline battery is another reason it appeals to me. I travel alot and I am always on the go. The ARC accommodates my lifestyle. I do not have to accommodate the flashlight needs while I am on the go, by finding or making sure I have steady supply on hand.


Not an issue for me at all. I used one alkaline AAA in my first Arc, made by the original Arc Flashlight LLC, and after having to drill a hole in the battery and thread a screw into it to get a handhold to pull the battery out, I swore I'd never use an alkaline again if I could possibly help it. It wasn't even a dead alkaline, it was halfway through its life, and it still leaked all over the inside of the light. Alkalines always leak if you keep them around long enough, so I don't keep any alkalines around. I use only lithium AAs and AAAs now, when I'm not using rechargeables, and they last so much longer I've never had more than one go completely dead while I was away from the house. I can stand to carry a spare AAA battery, but as you point out, if I have no other option, I can still use an alkaline AAA.



dd61999 said:


> Sorry to hear about your snow version of the ARC. I have looked at my recent purchase and a buddies recent purchase this morning and have not noticed any of the things you have described. The only change I see is a slightly bigger head to compensate for the GS LED. I know ARC was using black HAIII for awhile which isnt as durable as their Natural gray ones. But even the greatest manufacturers on these boards have there defects.


Mine was the black version, yes. But that only explains the finish, not the other manufacturing defects. If I hadn't seen the same problems on all three of the lights I bought that day, I would've written it off as having received a dud. Unfortunately that wasn't the case.



dd61999 said:


> I am aware that Don enjoys the water as much as I do, But the other thing holding me back is that it looks a little to "Bling Bling" for me.


The blinginess stops being an issue the first time you drop it and then step on it while trying to pick it up, and you discover not only is the finish intact, but the metal isn't even dented enough to speak of. Titanium does have that advantage. If you don't like the shiny finish, though, you could probably ask Don really nice and he'll bead-blast one for you.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 2, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Never had an Arc CS, I'll have to take your word for it. I don't mind the dimmer output of the Sapphire 25 as compared to a similar light without flat regulation; it didn't annoy me that my old Arc-P DS didn't have flat regulation, but I honestly didn't know such a thing existed back then. Nowadays non-flat regulation bugs me. I want to know how bright the light is going to be when I turn it on. It's not like the light will refuse to turn on when the battery gets too low to operate the regulator -- it will just direct-drive the emitter instead, so I'll still get a bit of light from it.
> 
> Not an issue for me at all. I used one alkaline AAA in my first Arc, made by the original Arc Flashlight LLC, and after having to drill a hole in the battery and thread a screw into it to get a handhold to pull the battery out, I swore I'd never use an alkaline again if I could possibly help it. It wasn't even a dead alkaline, it was halfway through its life, and it still leaked all over the inside of the light. Alkalines always leak if you keep them around long enough, so I don't keep any alkalines around. I use only lithium AAs and AAAs now, when I'm not using rechargeables, and they last so much longer I've never had more than one go completely dead while I was away from the house. I can stand to carry a spare AAA battery, but as you point out, if I have no other option, I can still use an alkaline AAA.
> 
> ...



Like I said in my earlier post, its not a cpf type light (although it once was). But real world I think you would have a hard time noticing those few lumens you lost with the partial regulation used by ARC. Especially over a 4-5 hour period.It would be even harder as your eyes adapt to the darker surroundings. In shorter uses, Im not sure if you would notice at all due to the recovery nature of Alkaline. Matter of fact the ARC can can recover to almost 100 percent brightness from a dead alkaline cell after 24 hours of rest. But it all doesn't matter since you like to use Lithium batteries, so the ARC will give you flat runtime anyway. Either way its much better than the regulation that Peak offers

Im assuming you meant "after regulation" or "moon mode".....I dont think an AAA single cell could direct drive a led

Im aware of the dangers of Alkaline. But this light gets used a lot and I change the batteries often. Since water has little effect on Alkaline, it is another reason why it is my battery of choice. Once again my opinion, but I think the dangers of alkaline are overrated. 

I cant argue with the defects you received, since I feel the same way about peak (maybe not as bad)

I still admire the sapphire....I just haven't pulled the trigger yet, but its getting closer now that a warmer GS is available....and if I get one, it probably would not replace the role my Arc. It has a proven history with me............and others


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 3, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> Like I said in my earlier post, its not a cpf type light (although it once was).


Kinda sad, I think. Arc should've done a better job keeping up with the times. The AAA stagnated and became obsolete, and the Arc6 overreached and fell short. (though I do like my two Arc6s.)



dd61999 said:


> But real world I think you would have a hard time noticing those few lumens you lost with the partial regulation used by ARC. Especially over a 4-5 hour period.It would be even harder as your eyes adapt to the darker surroundings.


I used to use my Arc AAA DS for car repairs. I wouldn't notice the drop in lumens in realtime, but I did notice over the course of longer repairs that some nooks and crannies I was trying to look at were harder to see into than I remembered from an hour earlier. I would swap in a new battery and all would be well again. Now that I know what totally flat regulation is like, I doubt I could go back.



dd61999 said:


> In shorter uses, Im not sure if you would notice at all due to the recovery nature of Alkaline. Matter of fact the ARC can can recover to almost 100 percent brightness from a dead alkaline cell after 24 hours of rest. But it all doesn't matter since you like to use Lithium batteries, so the ARC will give you flat runtime anyway. Either way its much better than the regulation that Peak offers.


Not sure I agree with the last sentence, but it's been a while since I've looked at runtime/luminosity graphs of each light. My Peaks serve as backup lights anyway, so any lack of regulation is a secondary or tertiary concern; they can run on AA and AAA batteries, which are ubiquitous enough that I should be able to find them on a regular basis even a couple months after Armageddon.



dd61999 said:


> Im assuming you meant "after regulation" or "moon mode".....I dont think an AAA single cell could direct drive a led


It can, it's just very, very dim. But yes, I meant "moon mode", where the battery has enough power to run the voltage booster somewhat, but not enough power to achieve full regulated output voltage.



dd61999 said:


> Im aware of the dangers of Alkaline. But this light gets used a lot and I change the batteries often. Since water has little effect on Alkaline, it is another reason why it is my battery of choice. Once again my opinion, but I think the dangers of alkaline are overrated.


If you change them often, then yeah, it doesn't matter much. I just hate having to change batteries on a regular basis; seems wasteful to me. Of course, with old-school rechargeables the change interval was even worse, not to mention the power output was usually poorer, though at least the batteries didn't have to be thrown away. I had a love/hate relationship with alkaline primaries and Ni-Cad secondaries for a long time before lithium primaries became available.



dd61999 said:


> I still admire the sapphire....I just haven't pulled the trigger yet, but its getting closer now that a warmer GS is available....and if I get one, it probably would not replace the role my Arc. It has a proven history with me............and others


I can't argue with that. I probably would not be a flashaholic today if I hadn't lost my Arc-P DS and had to find something to replace it. It and its predecessor served my needs admirably for many years.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess it would be led dependent. When I used to modify maglite solitaires I never had any luck with direct drive even with a lower voltage RED LED it would barely glow. 

As far as keeping up with the times what would you suggest to make it more modern without sacrificing its compromise of decent runtime, durabilty, simplicity, and brightness.

I have played around with various led projects and there is not many led's that have the durability and efficiency of the GS LED. Sure you could go with a brighter LED with a big sacrifice to runtime but why, there are plenty of those on the market today. If you think about it there are not many single AAA flashlight that offers decent brightness to get a task done or and have long runtimes to enjoy a night outdoors on alkaline on the Market today.


----------



## the flashaholic (Mar 4, 2012)

ARC !!!!!!!!!!! MUCH BETTER QUALITY THAN FENIX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fenix is :sick2: compared to arc


----------



## ragweed (Mar 4, 2012)

Since I have used Arc AAA & Fenix E01 for a few years or more, I have to say you are wrong! They are both Bombproof & both are well made IMO. It just depends on which one you want & I got both..!


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 4, 2012)

the flashaholic said:


> ARC !!!!!!!!!!! MUCH BETTER QUALITY THAN FENIX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fenix is :sick2: compared to arc


Nowadays, I don't think that's the case. Arc's quality has gone steadily downhill over the past few years. My favorite 1xAAA lights nowadays are the Fenix E05 and the McGizmo Sapphire 25. I have plans to buy more of each. The fact that the Sapphire 25 is modifiable makes it even better IMO.


----------



## BriteLite2 (Mar 10, 2014)

So is the Arc Miller Mod still a viable option or a thing of the past? was that from Arc or another source?


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 10, 2014)

BriteLite2 said:


> So is the Arc Miller Mod still a viable option or a thing of the past? was that from Arc or another source?


That was from a guy specifically doing those mods and if you're interested in getting one you could always put a WTB ad up in the MarketPlace.

I've still got a AA MillerMod and may even have a AAA left as well.


----------



## Larry from Bend (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I still carry my ARC most days. I attached a small radium capsule to it (bought maybe 10-12 years ago from a forum member) so that I can find it in the dark, The ARC and the capsule make a compact little team.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



Larry from Bend said:


> I still carry my ARC most days. I attached a small radium capsule to it (bought maybe 10-12 years ago from a forum member) so that I can find it in the dark, The ARC and the capsule make a compact little team.



Woah... RADIUM??!?! Isn't that dangerous? Didn't people used to get cancer from the decay chain coming from Radium? Might be a good idea to ditch the Radium for Tritium vials. Same effect, but much safer.

Would I buy an ARC flashlight today? Nope. I like having a high-powered pocket rocket as my EDC. ARC wouldn't fit the bill for me.


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

The ARC's no eye scorcher, but it's rock-in-a-sock simple and just about as stout. Mine have lived on my keychain and in a pocket during all waking hours, and have for for years. They get really beat up, but they always work. Eventually they wear out, of course, but I figure a lifespan of about 4-5 years each.

I have I think two more, still NIB in a drawer. I might retire before I get to them.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



dss_777 said:


> ...it's rock-in-a-sock simple and just about as stout...I have I think two more, still NIB in a drawer. I might retire before I get to them.



When I go out swimming or slogging through a mud run the Arc AAA is what I carry. They have been surf and mud proof all these years. I just make sure I lube the O-ring before a day at the beach or race day. Fenix makes a fine product but I prefer the Arc. To each his or her own. I too have enough to get me through retirement!


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I have 2 of the ARC AAA white lights hanging on doors for light so I don't wake up my partner and two of the ARC RGB lights hanging on doors for fun (granddaughters think the RGBs are "neat")


----------



## tsask (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



Fireclaw18 said:


> Woah... RADIUM??!?! Isn't that dangerous? Didn't people used to get cancer from the decay chain coming from Radium? Might be a good idea to ditch the Radium for Tritium vials. Same effect, but much safer.



A Tritium glass vial is a very nice addition to a useful light. RADIUM? like in the old days when it was painted on watch dials was a danger to the ladies who did this work at the factory, when they 'wet' the small paint brush with saliva. 


Concerning the ARC AAA-P, I have a Fenix E05 and it is EXCELLENT! and less than half the $$$ of the Arc. 
and *of course I have a few E01s*. very useful for many reasons and great gifts!


yes the Arc is less powerful and more money, yet the answer as to WHY? spend the $$$ on it is found as soon as you hold it:thumbsup:

I would buy another ARC AAA-P ESPECIALLY IF IT WAS NEUTRAL, WARM OR HIGH CRI :naughty:

FWIW maybe about ten years ago I needed my ARC AAA-P light for a work related presentation ( it was one of my more useful tools, so when advising others it needed to be mentioned and shown). Remember, 10+ years ago to the "unenlightened" masses the LED light was unknown aside from power indicators on electronics. A few days before the event for some reason the Arc failed :thinking:. I was able to speak with the owner of Arc at the time a "Peter G" who cared about my concern and sent me a replacement. IIRC I mailed my old ARC back to him and he next day air sent the replacement. I really appreciated that and have always been a fan of the ARC AAA-P! (that light has functioned flawlessly since that day over 10 years ago.)


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



> Would you still buy an Arc AAA Today?



Yeah, just my type of light.



tsask said:


> A Tritium glass vial is a very nice addition to a useful light. RADIUM? like in the old days when it was painted on watch dials was a danger to the ladies who did this work at the factory, when they 'wet' the small paint brush with saliva.
> 
> 
> Concerning the ARC AAA-P, I have a Fenix E05 and it is EXCELLENT! and less than half the $$$ of the Arc.
> ...



Just one point of reference, & I wasn't very enlightened at all, but LED flashlights were in Target stores anyway by '00 at least.


----------



## derfyled (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Although I own an ARC and do appreciate the quality of it, I now find it unjustified to spend that money on a single level 5mm led with a runtime of 5 hours.


----------



## tsask (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



leon2245 said:


> Yeah, just my type of light.
> Just one point of reference, & I wasn't very enlightened at all, but LED flashlights were in Target stores anyway by '00 at least.



Yes that is correct I recall some of the first retail outlets selling "LED Lenser" (that is a topic that has been discussed here in great detail).
there were also other LED lights available. to me the Fenix and of course the Arc were beyond anything available at retail back then.


----------



## GregY (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I own 3 Arc AAA-P's. I carry one every day on my keychain, one I gave to my wife and she carries it every day on her keychain, and the third is one I lost, replaced and then found again later. It had spent most of a winter buried in snow and mud near my front door.

I've had them for a long time (6 years? 7? more?), I like them a lot and they sure are durable. But time has somewhat passed them by. If I were buying a AAA keychain light now, I'd probably choose something else unless the P were much cheaper than it is now.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



tsask said:


> Yes that is correct I recall some of the first retail outlets selling "LED Lenser" (that is a topic that has been discussed here in great detail).
> there were also other LED lights available. to me the Fenix and of course the Arc were beyond anything available at retail back then.



This one was a brinkmann. I just remember, vs. my other flashlights, how weird it was being dim blue, ringy, but having an unusually long battery life.


----------



## Shaquanda (Mar 11, 2014)

Nope... seems like throwing money away, for $30 I can buy an E15 from fenix, and I have


----------



## JBE (Mar 12, 2014)

I have an old Arc AAA that's probably close to at least 10 years old. It has been on my key chain every single day the entire time that I've owned, except for a brief period where I tried to replace it with a Fenix E01 when they first came out, but I wound up going back to the Arc as I felt that it was just more durable. Only problem I ever had with it was the foam retaining ring came off a few years ago and had to be replaced and I replaced the o-ring as well. Other than that, it was worked without fail every single time that I have ever used it. They are durable and well made lights. Would I buy one again? Tough question. When I bought mine, I felt it was worth the money then. Now? Not so much. Time and tech has passed them buy. If durability/longevity is more important to you than "tech", than yes get one. If not, there are better and less expensive options now.


----------



## BriteLite2 (Mar 12, 2014)

I myself am gonna avoid them . I have called them and when someone answers its not with "Arc flashlight" its with something else and when you ask if it is indeed Arc Flashlights they pause and then after a bit they say "uhm yeah" then they put you on hold for a few minutes then they come back on. then you ask them a question and they take your name and number and say they will get back to you and then NEVER CALL YOU BACK!!

then you can try emailing them and they never respond that way either. so I will spend my money and effort with a company that wants the business. I think at best they are selling off remaining stock from a back room and really have no interest in customer support or service so be ware!!


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm satisfied with my $11 E01. I'd consider a more expensive AAA simply because I enjoy the hobby, but I'd have to be thoroughly convinced that I'm getting my money's worth. Having heard some odd things about the "new" Arc, I'll pass on them. 

Ive considered a Peak Eiger, but I don't want QTC and the dizzying array of options (not to mention the layouts of the various websites) leave me overwhelmed and confused. 

Beyond that there's the $200 lights (Mako, Sapphire, etc.) but they're just way too expensive for me to justify. (I should qualify my statement that I'm not 100% certain the Sapphire plays in the $200 ballpark...I think I just recall it being that much)


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone interested in lights enough to join a forum like this should have at least one, but the best place to acquire them is used from the MarketPlace.


----------



## redhedkev (Aug 7, 2014)

I've bought many Arc Flashlights. Most of them AAA's. The originals which were black I believe, Seral P's, a UV for a friend serving in Afghanistan at the time, 3 Arc AA's.
All great, all tough (my AA is not working at the moment though... ;-( )

I even remember emailing Peter G. and his wife Merri (sp?) about a set of five that was being sent to a squad of GI's I'd contacted through Anysoldier.com

Then the "Drama" of Mr.G and maglight, the current owners of the company, etc.

I just bought a brand new replacement AAA for my neices' keychain. I'm not sure for the $ I'd do that again if they are quietly slinking out the door.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 7, 2014)

The ARC AAA is still on my keychain today. It has been one of the most reliable lights I have ever used. Not the brightest, no modes, and nothing fancy. Just a very stout EDC light that is great for a key chain. :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Jan 27, 2015)

I came to the realization that on the very day I shipped out my Arc AAA after selling it on the MP, I ordered two of the upgraded E01s... I said earlier in this thread I'd always keep that Arc.

I kinda feel bad now, like I should lose my CPF card or something. Am I terrible CPFer?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes, you did a terrible thing, I have two Arc AAA, and would not give them up. LOL.

Bill


----------



## nbp (Jan 27, 2015)

In my defense, I do have a Mako and a Sapphire, which are the very pinnacle of USA AAA tiny backup lights, and they do get used. I also have two Arc LSs at the datiLED spa right now as well, so I am not totally Arc free! But I just never used my Arc AAA. :sad: I think I kept it just to have it. But I have been purging unused stuff lately, and it went. 

And I couldn't resist the new E01s. Oh well, what can I say? These E01s and a Nitecore Tube are about the only non USA lights I have anymore and they are pretty awesome little lights. I think for people without an emotional tie to Arc, there isn't much reason to get the AAA anymore. :shrug: That hurts to say, but it's true.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 28, 2015)

I had an Arc AAA a year or so ago, but no this is 2015 and they had the same LED in it for like the past 10 years....sorry no.
Arc c'mon you got to move on at least upgrade the LED to something with more lumens and whiter if you want my business.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I still EDC my Arc AAA. They are bombproof! I have a few other AAA twisty lights, but don't like to carry them. These Arc lights are made very well and have some of the smoothest threads and best HA in the business.


----------



## magellan (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I love my Arc's and E01's but now for a production AAA NiMH EDC light I'm sold on the Olight i3s EOS. 3 modes, 80 lumens max, nice throw for a small light, I'm fine with the tint, even the colors are nice. Some members here have all 5 of them.

Usually though for EDC I like CR2 size lights. The form factor is perfect for me and some CR2 based lights are crazy bright on max for their size. I can't bring myself to carry my Exolion, Surefire Titan, Muyshondt Ions and Aeons, Lummi Orb Raw's, Katokichi Ichisiki LE, Photon Fanatic Task Lights, etc., as they are shelf queens. Same thing for my Sapphires, Ottavinos, etc., which are among the high end AAA lights. So for EDC I have the Nitecore Sens Mini and 4Sevens MLR2 Mini. I carry both of those plus the Olight i3s EOS for EDC.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

110% No. As mentioned, quality has gone down, technology has gone up, and the price has stayed the same. Ripoff IMO.


----------



## JerryM (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



bullfrog said:


> Hi All, Just thinking about the next light to add to my collection and it sounds like the Arc-AAA is a classic on the level of the SF 6P.
> 
> I just remember reading that the new lights had some issues with quality and wondering if the Arc-AAA is still a "must have" light, especially with the rise of the Fenix E01 (which is a wonderful light!)... Is Arc going strong after it went out of business and came back? A lifetime warranty is only as good as the company...
> 
> ...



In the days when the ARC AAA was THE edc, I bought several. I still have a couple. I use one to compare when a light in no longer useful when checking run times on batteries.
I always thought they were too dim for much usefulness. Once I had a power outage for a night and used the ARC for a night light.

I would not even consider buying one today. I always thought they were too expensive for what they offered. I have had 2 or 3 fail. The last one I had to pay shipping, and it cost me $7 for return postage. When all was done I could have purchased an E01 that I prefer of the two.

Unless you just want one for whatever, I do not recommend it considering what else is available. They are not bullet proof as some have thought.

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



ForrestChump said:


> 110% No. As mentioned, quality has gone down, technology has gone up, and the price has stayed the same. Ripoff IMO.



But it is not a copy and it is made in the USA. Come on and show the old Arc AAA some love. LOL. Just funnin ya.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



RI Chevy said:


> But it is not a copy and it is made in the USA. Come on and show the old Arc AAA some love. LOL. Just funnin ya.



+1. Lol.

Bill


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I've never had one, but from what I gather it does not have a spring at the negative end of the tube. Other than keeping the size down, whats the point of not incorporating a spring? Doesn't the spring make the light much more durable as far as the battery goes? I say this as an E01 fan who always liked the look of the arc, but didn't understand the "battery crusher" design.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



RI Chevy said:


> But it is not a copy and it is made in the USA. Come on and show the old Arc AAA some love. LOL. Just funnin ya.



Im lost for the humor? IDK Im a little off tonight, I'll probably burst out laughing trying to sleep later.....


----------



## smokinbasser (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

IMO you are not a true and genuine flashaholic without an Arc AAA light. But if you weren't even around when they were made ya gotta do what ya need to do. One of mine is the original ARC and the 2nd is the ARC-P The P is "brighter" but about like burning 1 candle and a safety match rather than one candle. Dim is an objective matter if you are in an unlit closet, then an ARC is invaluable.


----------



## nbp (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



smokinbasser said:


> IMO you are not a true and genuine flashaholic without an Arc AAA light.



:sigh:


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



smokinbasser said:


> IMO you are not a true and genuine flashaholic without an Arc AAA light. But if you weren't even around when they were made ya gotta do what ya need to do. One of mine is the original ARC and the 2nd is the ARC-P The P is "brighter" but about like burning 1 candle and a safety match rather than one candle. Dim is an objective matter if you are in an unlit closet, then an ARC is invaluable.



False.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

You gotta look at the history of the poster. He, me, are older member, he and me started out with ARC AAA, and worked our way up. We are the old timers in this forum, and have reverence for old starter lights that brought us forward to the new age. Yeah, not to say you are not a flashaholic, if you do not like Arc AAA's, but that is what we felt in the good old days, and sometimes want to put it out in this new age. Give slack. LOL.

Bill


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



Bullzeyebill said:


> You gotta look at the history of the poster. He, me, are older member, he and me started out with ARC AAA, and worked our way up. We are the old timers in this forum, and have reverence for old starter lights that brought us forward to the new age. Yeah, not to say you are not a flashaholic, if you do not like Arc AAA's, but that is what we felt in the good old days, and sometimes want to put it out in this new age. Give slack. LOL.
> 
> Bill




It was more in jest. 

But ahhhh..... I was there, lurking through the Forrest of CPFdom, read all the way through: _*edited by Forrest.*
_
I was a hair away from ordering but didn't? Ended up with a Zebra when they had like 2 models...

Then much later the INFAMOUS NITECORE D10....... had 2.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Peter, had some bumps along the way. I met the guy, totally committed to his work, at the time. Go to the Underground if you want more info, but don't post it up here.

Bill


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Peter, had some bumps along the way. I met the guy, totally committed to his work, at the time. Go to the Underground if you want more info, but don't post it up here.
> 
> Bill



Noted: Did not realize it was underground territory.

110% agreed on commitment. Man has passion.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Haven't carried one in a long time but won't ever get rid of all of them, at least one of the AAA and the one remaining AA that I still have.

So easy to relegate these to the junk pile of history for some, although many still find the even less useful Maglite to be keeper. Far from saying one shouldn't keep the Mag, but the Arc will still light up the night when all is dark, and get decent runtimes in a featherlight package that simply takes up no space.

My friend is still carrying the SS LD01 I gave him, but his wife has refused any updated lights because she loves the Arc-P so much and thinks of it as simply perfect for navigating the trail across the creek in the pitch black surroundings they live in.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

While I stated, back on page 1 (almost 6 1/2 years ago), how I had stopped using my Arc's, I will admit that my daughter is still using the Arc, that I gave her about 10 years ago, and has NO desire to exchange it for anything else (trust me, I've tried. LOL).

I gave it to her, along with a couple of other lights, for her trip to Europe, and wanted her to have one light that she could always have with her and could always depend upon. She, and her friends, found unbelievable the amount of light it put out (back then), for it's size. 

So I guess that even though I long ago moved on from Arc (still have 6 or so in my light box), my daughter would agree with many others here, that it is, and probably always will be, her favorite and her go to light! LOL


----------



## carrot (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I keep thinking about buying a new Arc-AAA. My old one on my keys finally wore through the keyring attachment so I took it off my keys and slipped it into the Leatherman Wave holster. Have tried many other lights on my keys, but nothing felt more right than the Arc-AAA. 

For the cost to me to ship it out and the return shipping that Arc charges, I deemed it not worth the warranty replacement that the skeleton crew over at Arc offered to me. If Peter were still there, he'd have probably sweet-talked me into doing it.

The Preon P0 was close, maybe even better, perhaps the first AAA light I ever owned that matched the Arc-AAA in its tank-like feel, but the split ring that it was attached to came apart and that light was lost. 

Even today, I find the beam shape and profile of the 5mm Nichia to be pleasing, with just the right balance of flood and throw. I think, with the right timing, an Arc-AAA could find its way onto my keyring again. Part of it is nostalgia. Part of it is that no other light is quite like it in feel, size and battery vampirism.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



carrot said:


> I *keep thinking about buying a new Arc-AAA.* My old one on my keys finally wore through the keyring attachment so I took it off my keys and slipped it into the Leatherman Wave holster. Have tried many other lights on my keys, but nothing felt more right than the Arc-AAA.
> 
> For the cost to me to ship it out and the return shipping that Arc charges, I deemed it not worth the warranty replacement that the skeleton crew over at Arc offered to me. If Peter were still there, he'd have probably sweet-talked me into doing it.
> 
> ...




Dude, Carrot, Hello! I've read all your stuff over the years! :wave:

Anywho I find that odd you would buy a current ARC as we all know they aren't the same as your current one?


----------



## nightshade (Jan 30, 2015)

Ooops, Dang It!!! I ordered another snow white version last November. Put in on the key ring for my 1978 MG Midget. The two tiny tools serve me well and are still fun to use. I promise to carefully peruse this 7 old thread before making any further Arc AAA purchases.


----------



## treek13 (Jan 31, 2015)

I still have my favorite Arc-AAA and I'll be keeping it but I wouldn't buy one today. If you want a simple reliable 5mm led light, the Fenix EO1 seems like a much better buy with its lower price & better regulation.

Otherwise, I would go with a more modern AAA light with multiple modes & a better emitter.


----------



## JerryM (Jan 31, 2015)

treek13 said:


> I still have my favorite Arc-AAA and I'll be keeping it but I wouldn't buy one today. If you want a simple reliable 5mm led light, the Fenix EO1 seems like a much better buy with its lower price & better regulation.
> 
> Otherwise, I would go with a more modern AAA light with multiple modes & a better emitter.



My thoughts also.

Jerry


----------



## carrot (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



ForrestChump said:


> Dude, Carrot, Hello! I've read all your stuff over the years! :wave:
> 
> Anywho I find that odd you would buy a current ARC as we all know they aren't the same as your current one?



Hi!

I don't understand. How is the Arc no longer the same? Peter sold Arc to the same company that was making them. I assume they haven't bothered changing the process.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



carrot said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't understand. How is the Arc no longer the same? Peter sold Arc to the same company that was making them. I assume they haven't bothered changing the process.



Very interesting. I was under the impression of reading it MANY times that they are not the same since the company has been sold, that the QC has gone down? I think the math is good here as I doubt Peters passion could be easily replaced.

Is this not the case?


----------



## TIP AND RING (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I now carry a EOSLAMP SP11-S2 on my keychain, a superior light in most ways. I would not buy another Arc AAA at retail. But, that said, I have 7 Arc AAA lights running around on family key rings. The lights date from roughly 2004 to 2013. Never any trouble or returns. QC is hard in a rapidly changing environment. There will be some lemons from EVERY manufacturer. I have had several returns to HDS/RA/ and Surefire over the years. Both of these are highly regarded lights in these halls, with fan boys aplenty. Almost to the point of "don't you dare". The vast majority of Arc AAA's work, I'll bet, even as they are surpassed by technology and foreign manufacturing, and no longer spoken highly of on internet forums.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



Bullzeyebill said:


> You gotta look at the history of the poster. He, me, are older member, he and me started out with ARC AAA, and worked our way up. We are the old timers in this forum, and have reverence for old starter lights that brought us forward to the new age. Yeah, not to say you are not a flashaholic, if you do not like Arc AAA's, but that is what we felt in the good old days, and sometimes want to put it out in this new age. Give slack. LOL.
> 
> Bill



I am an older member too, not quite as old in terms of membership as you though. 

I can understand the nostalgia of a groundbreaking design at the time but I try to balance this against an objective view of pros and cons of what's available at the current time.

The Arc-AAA is a bit like a Volkswagen Beetle in that it was regarded as being reliable, simple and a nice design. It achieved cult status.

All today's AAA lights are more efficient, some are equally robust if not more so and many are much more versatile having more levels. This doesn't devalue the Arc-AAA as it was the standard at the time.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Agreed with easilyled- value is in the eye of the beholder. I have had several, and am pretty sure there's one still around here. I'll dig it up later.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



easilyled said:


> I am an older member too, not quite as old in terms of membership as you though.
> 
> I can understand the nostalgia of a groundbreaking design at the time but I try to balance this against an objective view of pros and cons of what's available at the current time.
> 
> ...



Had a 1979 Super Beetle, when I got it it was so rusted me and the girl of the day, kicked the floor out. It was a fun car, but a little dangerous without the floor. It was also cursed, I wrecked it 3 times. By the time I was done with it, it was a brand new car. I just couldn't seem to keep it on all 4 wheels.

Back to the topic..... I had the opportunity to play with the original @ Shot, me being non-nostalgia, couldn't really feel attached when I "shined" it on the ceiling...... and couldn't see the beam in a lit room. I get it though, it's a piece of CPF history. Respect.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Easilyled- As the wisdom goes, ten lumens is still ten lumens. Nothing really to go wrong or break. Beautifully machined. The finest lines-per-inch knurling I personally have seen on a flashlight. Light as a feather. Svelte, even. Hides in the profile of my beloved E01. Groundbreaking indeed... 

Edit- Here it is, solo, and with some friends awaiting some runtime testing this week.


----------



## nightshade (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't know, this thread probably has the opposite intended affect on me. Makes me want to buy more Arc AAA's. Anybody got a spare yellow? Life is like a box of Arc AAA's, you know what you aren't gonna get!


----------



## smokinbasser (Feb 1, 2015)

I found that placing a small ball of aluminum foil in the base of the tube does a fair job of mimicking of a spring.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I used to drive a 1971 VW bus that I regret selling in a major way. It was slow, it was dangerous, and it was AWESOME. I like things with a little history and this thread is making me want to get an Arc AAA in a major way. I've never handled one but I think it's one of the coolest flashlights I've seen. Minimalism at its finest!



ForrestChump said:


> Had a 1979 Super Beetle, when I got it it was so rusted me and the girl of the day, kicked the floor out. It was a fun car, but a little dangerous without the floor. It was also cursed, I wrecked it 3 times. By the time I was done with it, it was a brand new car. I just couldn't seem to keep it on all 4 wheels.
> 
> Back to the topic..... I had the opportunity to play with the original @ Shot, me being non-nostalgia, couldn't really feel attached when I "shined" it on the ceiling...... and couldn't see the beam in a lit room. I get it though, it's a piece of CPF history. Respect.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



gurdygurds said:


> I like things with a little history and this thread is making me want to get an Arc AAA in a major way. I've never handled one but I think it's one of the coolest flashlights I've seen. Minimalism at its finest!


The Arc AAA may have been bested in many ways, but in the hand it still has a level of perfection in balance that is worth owning.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

To this day I still carry mine on my keychain. 

Arc-P and a spare waiting in the wings.


----------



## 0dBm (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

No. For me there are better options.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



scout24 said:


> Easilyled- As the wisdom goes, ten lumens is still ten lumens. Nothing really to go wrong or break. Beautifully machined. The finest lines-per-inch knurling I personally have seen on a flashlight. Light as a feather. Svelte, even. Hides in the profile of my beloved E01. Groundbreaking indeed...
> 
> Edit- Here it is, solo, and with some friends awaiting some runtime testing this week.



I agree 100%



kaichu dento said:


> The Arc AAA may have been bested in many ways, but in the hand it still has a level of perfection in balance that is worth owning.



Well stated! Short, simple and to the point.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Would I buy one today? Probably not. The one that's been first in my pocket and now on my keychain for the last 11 years is doing quite fine. 

Geoff


----------



## LedTed (Feb 9, 2015)

Flic said:


> I know it's a case of apples and oranges, but with the IlluminaTi XP-E Q5 model now selling for $37.95 I find it hard to make a case for the ARC.




I like my Titanium Innovations Illuminati CA1-AL XP-G2 as a backup.


----------



## dss_777 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



Flying Turtle said:


> Would I buy one today? Probably not. The one that's been first in my pocket and now on my keychain for the last 11 years is doing quite fine.
> 
> Geoff



lol

Not sure it's been mentioned, but I change the battery in mine once or sometimes twice a year, whether it needs it or not. Rarely does it run out, and this is with almost daily use. I usually remember to replace it before a long trip.

There's definitely something to be said for low output and long run-time.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 2, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 3, 2015)

I like Arc but they charge a premium for their light and there is no progress for the past 8 to 10 years. I get it is durable. I don't buy for the looks. I had an Arc few years back but I sold it due to blue tint. Fenix E01 is just as durable based on some members testing here and only 30% of Arc price. Yes it has the blue tint so does Arc for three times as expensive. I had an old Fenix E01 and tint was blue. Time marches on and just last month I bought the newest Fenix E01 the 13 lumens version and after some steel wool the tint is as white as it can be for 5mm LED. I know is not potted and all that but they are durable, not as durable as Arc, but durable enough. So why is that others can do it while Arc cannot upgrade/offer something with more lumens and better tint in the same form factor ? Unfortunately for Arc, Surefire is now making AAA lights. I would buy Surefire AAA not Arc AAA.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 10, 2015)

I posted in this thread a few years back and had to return just to see some newer opinions. With my work load ever increasing and life in general I lost track of my flashlight hobby for quite some time. Well a few days back I made the mistake of opening my pelican foam filled box of old ARC lights. Yes there are about 15 AAA lights in there as well as a few of the AA versions and even some modded LS versions. Just like these ARC lights did back in 2003 they got me again and I am now a flashaholic again. 

I believe it was about 2003 when I began searching this forum as a complete virgin to better quality lights. My first real "high end" light back then was the little original AAA Arc and after that I was hooked on all kinds of lights. The same damn thing happened again this week and that little ARC AAA is to blame. I just placed one of my prized camo versions on my keychain and have even been attempting to figure a way to mod one of my old LS versions with an XM-L emitter.....here I go down the rabbit hole again.

I must say that many of my other more recent AAA lights really do embarrass the ARC AAA and my newer 123 powered lights also really do out perform even my modded ARC LS versions. I must say however that none of my other lights capture old memories like my ARC lights and I have no others inside a fancy foam filled box. They are absolutely responsible for 12 years of enjoyment with this forum and my light hobby as they started it all for me.

Very nice to see this thread still puttering along and hello to all the old timers as well as the other newer members who will also surely find their old memories here someday......now I am off to figure out this ARC-LS XM-L mod.


----------



## coyote (Mar 10, 2015)

well stated robocop. you captured my feeling exactly. the Arc AAA was my first "serious" 'light and lead to hundreds of wonderful hours here on CPF. oh, the good old days... i guess one needs to be "old" to get it.

while the old Arc had a terrible beam compared to today's LEDs, it was ground-breaking and still has the finest head/body ever, bar none. 

we now have endless models of high-power lights to chose from, but few come even close to the quality, toughness, reliability and design sense of the Arc. i've tried hundreds of AAA lights, and to date only a handful are worth 5-stars. 

my favs? i have a custom MillerMods build on a sterile Arc body/head which is absolutely magnificent in every way (shown in my avatar and below). its the perfect blend of classic and hi-tech (2-stage: 6 lumen and 145 lumen in a snow white R2 Cree XR-E WC tint). that and my mako HO are the finest AAA i've seen.

so for you "kids": you're right, that purple/greem beam sucked, but that's only in relation to your options today. and don't think for a moment your fancypants chinese knock-offs come close to what peter did with his design, nor will many of the asian marvels be in CPF collections 10 years from now...





MillerMods, Mako, Fenix E05 R2, Tiny


----------



## JerryM (Mar 10, 2015)

Although I have three ARC lights, I prefer the Fenix E01. It puts out more light and the run times I have found to be slightly greater than the ARC. I have had three ARC's fail and none of my Fenix E01 have.
Jerry


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 10, 2015)

JerryM said:


> Although I have three ARC lights, I prefer the Fenix E01. It puts out more light and the run times I have found to be slightly greater than the ARC. I have had three ARC's fail and none of my Fenix E01 have.
> Jerry



I think the regulation is better on the E01 as well but this is an old debate which apparently has been won years ago. I guess the market was the judge, jury and at this point executioner. To answer the OP's question....No......


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 10, 2015)

If Peter reads this he just needs to upgrade the LED.....maybe work something out with Nichia and get us a nice warm tint...But I think his company was sold or bought by someone else so likely slim chance. 
I am curious if currently they are making the Arc AAA on demand when an order is placed or they have hundreds of these already made back in the day and they just ship it out.


----------



## choombak (Mar 10, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I think the regulation is better on the E01 as well but this is an old debate which apparently has been won years ago. I guess the market was the judge, jury and at this point executioner. To answer the OP's question....No......



One property that is hard to beat in an Arc AAA is the "reliability of operation". It worked 10 years ago and will continue to work 10 years from today, providing the exact same amount of 10 bluish-lumens that suffice 99% of my usage scenario. In the end, it works out to be economical.

Regulation, higher output, space-age-ninja looks, coolness quotient, are transient properties and not timeless qualities. Of course these are necessary, since they push the envelope! It is fun looking at the new gen z flashlights, while quietly fondling the Arc.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 10, 2015)

If I remember correctly Peter had some issues with production supply or some other drama however at one time his customer service was legendary. Towards the end of the ARC as most of us remember he was still involved as a consultant to the company that took over. of course it was years back so again the details are not too fresh in my mind. Seems like I remember the ARC 4 was the topic of heated debates on price, quality control, and keeping up with demand.

At one time there were just a few to compete with however as time marched on I believe Peter just became burnt out and could not compete with the cheaper options popping up everywhere. None the less I still enjoy the memories these classics give me. I still today compare most all others to my ARCs and honestly there are many that beat them in every way however none of them can take me back to that budding flashaholic like those old ARCs do.


----------



## J Smith (Mar 10, 2015)

I love them. Bought a new ARC P not to long ago. Have one of the camo ones in the safe. I bought the new one because I gave my old one to my dad. I know there are better lights out there but the ARC has never failed to work for me running a lithium AAA in it. I wish they would upgrade the LED to a 80 lum or so and I would buy another.


----------



## J Smith (Mar 10, 2015)

Seems like I remember something about Countycomm ordering a huge order telling him they were for a government order that ended up being a lie. They started selling them to the public for 15.00 each and drove him into bankruptcy. He came back for a while and still held up the warranty on all those lights. Someone want to correct me or add more that I am forgetting?


----------



## JerryM (Mar 10, 2015)

J Smith said:


> Seems like I remember something about Countycomm ordering a huge order telling him they were for a government order that ended up being a lie. They started selling them to the public for 15.00 each and drove him into bankruptcy. He came back for a while and still held up the warranty on all those lights. Someone want to correct me or add more that I am forgetting?



I think you are right. At least I remember someone selling them at a discount and I bought three. I bet it was Countycomm. Mine were the 5.5 lm model. I did not find them reliable, and had to send three back at various times. Not necessarily those particular lights. I had purchased others earlier. The last time I had to pay postage there and $7 for return postage. I decided I would just toss any that failed, as I could get the E01 for less, and I always thought the ARC did not give enough light for an EDC.

I want an EDC to have around 100 lm. It is hard to beat the Fenix LD01. Mostly I carry a Tank E09 so I can gift it.
Jerry


----------



## J Smith (Mar 10, 2015)

I still carry my ARC P on my keyring just because it has never eat through a battery on me and has always came on. I must say that I do own a Maratac AA and AAA brass,they have really been impressing me.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 10, 2015)

choombak said:


> One property that is hard to beat in an Arc AAA is the "reliability of operation". It worked 10 years ago and will continue to work 10 years from today, providing the exact same amount of 10 bluish-lumens that suffice 99% of my usage scenario. In the end, it works out to be economical.
> 
> Regulation, higher output, space-age-ninja looks, coolness quotient, are transient properties and not timeless qualities. Of course these are necessary, since they push the envelope! It is fun looking at the new gen z flashlights, while quietly fondling the Arc.



But it's not just space-age-ninja looks. The E01 has survived amazing beatings over and over again right here on CPF thread after thread. I have one from back in 08 and it still runs just fine. In fact there is a thread about the durability of AAA lights active right now. The abuse is simply amazing over there. Tumbler of death! LOL I have a Thumbler Tumbler and never considered using it to test a light's durability. Threads like that makes this forum great. I do agree that the latest and greatest isn't always needed or the best. Often I carry a Mora number 2 in the woods despite owning other options. I like my TK20 over my 4/7 2AA-X despite it's older technology. Like my G2Z more than both combined. However what killed the ARC IMHO was the copy could easily be argued to have been better even if both cost the same which they don't. Cheaper and within reasonable debate better is a deadly combo for competition. If the ARC was more expensive and beyond all reasonable debate overall better odds are we wouldn't be thinking back to the olden golden days rather debating which ARC of their ever expanding lineup is our favorite. But no.....

On a side note that entire ARC 6 auction debacle thing was a turn off so didn't get one. All that said more power to ARC owners. I always thought ARC lights looked cool.


----------



## nbp (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Interestingly, the Arc AAA I sold when I bumped this thread a month ago just came back today. It was never claimed at the post office. So I guess until I find out what's going on, I have one again. Maybe I wasn't supposed to get rid of it? We had been together since 2007. Either way, I can't help feel the E01 is as good as the Arc in every measurable way, aside from nostalgia.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

funny a 6 yr old post still current


----------



## Robocop (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

nbp I also agree they are just as nice and I have at least 6 of the E01 lights. There is a little size difference with the ARC being smaller however runtime and output are better with the E01. I have started this hobby long ago with a fascination for all lights however the smaller AAA versions were always my favorite.....still are actually.

I have several 20 dollar and even 10 dollar AAA lights that can all compete very well with the ARC. I also have several AAA lights with higher power LEDs such as the XPG AND XRE versions. The output of the newer players is staggering compared to the much older ARC AAA. I always wanted a Miller Modded Arc or even for Peter to offer the AAA host with something other than the 5mm LED. Back then and XPG powered factory Arc would have sold out within one day most likely.

From what I remember there were not really very many others to compare to back then. Arc was one of the original players and I bought many seconds from Peter at a great deal back then. Seems like I also remember when CountyComm was offering a free Arc AAA with every purchase over 100 dollars. I do remember buying several from them as well as the old Infinity Ultra-G and of course I still have all of them.


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Talking about Infinity Ultra I have one of the newer models and man the tint is blue !!! I mean really blue. I just wish there would be some way to make these 5mm led either white or warm white.


----------



## LightWalker (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



marinemaster said:


> Talking about Infinity Ultra I have one of the newer models and man the tint is blue !!! I mean really blue. I just wish there would be some way to make these 5mm led either white or warm white.



There is a way.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I love an ARC thread!

I still have my old ARC AAA P on my keychain - next to a Thrunite Ti - both still work fine, but the finish is way better on the ARC - they were up there with the Military anodising for sure, plus the ARC has been there for many many years longer!

As I was reading this thread, I reached down to the cluster of books, discs and boxes under my desk and found my ARC case without any bother (It was like my hand remembered the way!) I now have my original Cyan LS First Run in my pocket (Running a CR123A and a QTC pill that makes it much better than the standard on or off) and a three level modded and Nickel plated LS HP on my neck lanyard.

Happy lights for happy times. If anyone invents a reliable time machine, I'm going back to 2004 to get a bunch of stuff. Anyone want me to get them anything?


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



Nyctophiliac said:


> [...] If anyone invents a reliable time machine, I'm going back to 2004 to get a bunch of stuff. Anyone want me to get them anything?


Apple stock, please.


----------



## coyote (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

LOL! 

no Netscape or Enron?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Off topic, chaps. We were talking about ARCs.

Mind you, Apple shares are a good idea!


----------



## Robocop (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Crazy this thread is still active and I knew I would get sucked in again. Arc has been gone for years and they still are taking my money. All this talk of my old ARCs got me to tinkering with a few of mine and searching old threads. Of course I went down memory lane and sent a PM to an old friend who long ago made triple drop ins for the ARC-LS. Lucky for me he has a few still on his shelf and I am thinking of buying 2 in order to refresh an old classic......looks like I would still buy ARC add ons at least today.

Now I am kicking myself for not buying one of those Bombleman CR2 tail caps as I saw a few old threads on those. That was really a very slick set up and after looking all night I have not found one available anywhere. I may ask around to some of the old timers however doubt any would part with one.....hint hint.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Well I'm close to pulling the trigger on an arc. On the website it looks like here are a few options, the CS, GS, and the snow led. Does anyone have a recommendation of which to get? I think I'm leaning towards GS or snow. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## RI Chevy (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I'd go with the most powerful one you can get. I have an older LE version. But it is the same as the more powerful version today. Just a rename for better organization. 
Still one of my favorite AAA lights of all time! Fit and finish is impeccable. May not be the brightest, but definitely durable and reliable.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



RI Chevy said:


> I'd go with the most powerful one you can get. I have an older LE version. But it is the same as the more powerful version today. Just a rename for better organization.
> Still one of my favorite AAA lights of all time! Fit and finish is impeccable. May not be the brightest, but definitely durable and reliable.



thanks for the input! Looks like GS is the brightest with CS and snow bring around 5-7 or so. I'm an E01 junky so I know the power of 10ish lumens and know I'll be fine with the output. I know technically the light is "outdated" but it's still the coolest looking like with a ton of history. AAA is fast becoming my favorite type of flashlight to use and I can't wait to get my hands on one of these knurly little things.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I think it is also one of the most well-built and durable lights as well. Photos when you get it please. I am interested to see what a new light looks like.


----------



## nbp (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

GS will be the brightest. Snow is the whitest tint, as GS can be kinda purpley.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

No......


----------



## BriteLite2 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I have debated getting an arc also. a titanium to boot. but this is not the ARC of long go. I truly would be afraid to send this company any money as they are not the original arc , i honestly dont know who is running Arc now . can anyone chime in here as of recently and say that they received a light in good working order and of the same quality in the last two months?

I would actually buy a light from them if I had an above 50% feeling that I was actuallyy gonna get a light form them and it would be of the same quality. otherwise its a total gamble


----------



## RI Chevy (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

There was a member that was selling new "old stock" ARC lights in the old marketplace a while ago.


----------



## nbp (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Cy had a lot of stuff...


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



BriteLite2 said:


> I have debated getting an arc also. a titanium to boot. but this is not the ARC of long go. I truly would be afraid to send this company any money as they are not the original arc , i honestly dont know who is running Arc now . can anyone chime in here as of recently and say that they received a light in good working order and of the same quality in the last two months?
> 
> I would actually buy a light from them if I had an above 50% feeling that I was actuallyy gonna get a light form them and it would be of the same quality. otherwise its a total gamble



Well I just gambled and I'll let you and everyone else know how it goes.


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I think if say Surefire will buy Arc as I am guessing they have the capital it may be a good move. Keep the SAME body just change the light engine. I know they have their own AAA Titan now but I think the Arc AAA body is a classic for both the regular and Titanium versions. I dare say it might be one of the best AAA designs I ever used. It feels right in the hand and is easy to operate. Given the natural small size of AAA lights Arc got the design just about perfect. Like I said before time is right because of advancements in led efficiency and output. Arc AAA the design is key and it should not go to waste. 
HDS is doing great because Henry has been keeping up with the times and improved the design and I think the business side is also run like it should be.
I hope Arc will do the same thing.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I purchased many Arc AAA back in the day. They had one major flaw, no spring in the tail. Peter Gransee was determined to make them as short as possible despite me and others asking him to go a bit longer with a spring. As a result the circuit board in the head was put under pressure every time the light was turned on and fracturing would occur in many, given time. Almost every one I bought ended up with flickering problems as time went by.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

And now I'm really wondering if the current Arc that is on its way to me is the same as the older ones that a lot of you have. A little nervous to be honest. I just hope the quality is good and it doesn't have any of the issues that the GS Apparently had when it first came out....led protruding and rubber gasket showing even when head is tightened. Has anyone out there purchased an Arc relatively recently??


----------



## RedLED (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Sure I would buy another, except I have some backups. I see the ARC as a tradition here and it may not have the latest most chic and stylish up to date to the what's in and fashionable of an LED but when I teach photography I always say light is light, you can still use it...we did back in the Stone Age, 7 years ago. 

I have mentioned the one on my wife's key chain that looks like it was somehow thrown clear of a nuclear blast, Ano so worn it is jaw dropping, except on the flat area at the front of the battery tube. It still works, I just keep putting a freshly charged eneloop in it, and grease on the threads.

If I did not have some, yes I would buy another because that was a good time for lights. LEDs were getting really good, it was the golden age of the custom flashlight maker, and for me, I found this site from a Rolex forum. Someone posted a photo of an HDS with a watch and I thought there was only Surefire for quality lights, I came here and told myself buy all the production lights you like, stay away from customs, as for me custom knives were a let down, but ever so slowly, day by day, I was drawn to them. 

Then it hit... the Haiku appeared one day, and that was it. The needle of custom flashlights was stuck in my arm, and that was that!

So yes an arc is still a very well made light, wonderful anodizing, nice machining, reliable and kind of historic and you know on the ARCs I actually like the purple tint.


----------



## RedLED (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



marinemaster said:


> I think if say Surefire will buy Arc as I am guessing they have the capital it may be a good move. Keep the SAME body just change the light engine. I know they have their own AAA Titan now but I think the Arc AAA body is a classic for both the regular and Titanium versions. I dare say it might be one of the best AAA designs I ever used. It feels right in the hand and is easy to operate. Given the natural small size of AAA lights Arc got the design just about perfect. Like I said before time is right because of advancements in led efficiency and output. Arc AAA the design is key and it should not go to waste.
> HDS is doing great because Henry has been keeping up with the times and improved the design and I think the business side is also run like it should be.
> I hope Arc will do the same thing.


It would not be in Surefire's best interest to purchase ARC. It is an aging out dated brand with a checkered history, they more than likely have no tangible assets, buildings even machinery, if they farm out the work.

It would also be PR nightmare after years of complaints, not to mention Surefire has the technology to produce any light they can dream up, so no, I am certain that will never happen as I see no way for them to turn a profit.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Well...first little hiccup. The arc I ordered had the ID code awg-nat which I took to mean the natural/ gray hard anodized finish. Just in case, before my light was shipped I emailed to to make sure they had gray in stock but did not receive a response. I got a shipping confirmation today and called them up and was told they only had black models and that is what was being sent. :shrug: Oh well. My bad for assuming. I probably would've still ordered.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Just ordered and received a new one!

I lost one and was thinking of replacing it with something more modern like the surefire AAA Titan. But the Titan high beam runtime is way to short for my use and low beam is no brighter then the ARC. I also think the arc is nicer looking (in my opinion) and its durability is proven (especially in water). I ordered another one!

I still love the fact it runs on dead batteries!


----------



## coyote (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

stunning! and congrats.

and i concur: the ArcAAA was/is the nicest form-factor 'light ever.

any comments on how this new version compares in quality to back when peter was producing the finest keychain light ever made?


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



coyote said:


> any comments on how this new version compares in quality to back when peter was producing the finest keychain light ever made?




I see no difference, still the same great light!


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Excellent! Still one of my most favored lights. The fit and finish is top notch. The knurling and threads are superb.


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I just dug out my oricinal Arc. It has a touch of purple/blue in the beam but the light quality is excellent - enough to walk with. I kept mine in mint condition, but I may just press it into hard service (which will make it tatty) this winter. They seem too nice to just jangle about with keys.


----------



## BriteLite2 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

great news!!

I may have to order one. Is that natural finish or black? did you go GS or CS?


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I went with a black GS


----------



## Wireman (Feb 1, 2016)

*Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I remember getting an Arc AAA Premium years ago and being amazed that a tiny little light hardly bigger than the battery itself can be so bright. I remember it being as bright as the Mini Maglites that all the other electrician carried. I still keep mine clipped on my tool pouch for a backup or when I need to drop a light thru a hole into a wall.

Did Arc have it's own sub-forum here? I believe I remember that.

I thought I heard that there was a problem with Arc, but I see their website is still up. The Premium is selling for $45, I don't think it's worth it today with all the other competition.


----------



## BobG (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

Yep. 14 of them as a matter of fact and 3 or 4 of the AA, which weren't around that long. Some still in the original package (later editions ... my first few came in plastic baggies). If I Remember correctly the original Arc, LLC was in existence from 2001 - 2004. Peter Gransee then started MTD in late 2004 which carried on the Arc name and designs. Arc had a sub forum for a number of years, don't know when it ceased to exist. I think the Arc flashlights made today are made by Cupps Industrial Supply (CIS).


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

Have One and love it. Wore it around my neck for years.


----------



## Wireman (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

Wow, 14! Why so many?

BTW, small world, I am from Nutley but I moved to Bergen county to get away from the Essex taxes!


----------



## Aldiggi (Feb 1, 2016)

*Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

It has been on my key chain for over 6 years and it has never left. I have the Arc AAA P version.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I have one. One of my favorite lights!


----------



## sld (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I have three still in use.


----------



## chadvone (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

Yep, still have mine.


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I have one, nice little light.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*



troubled1 said:


> I have one, nice little light.


 +1!!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I have an Arc AAA-P that I have used as a keychain light on a few trips outside the country, as I don't want to take a chance on having my PeakLED Baltic stolen/confiscated. It's outmoded, but still a reliable and lightweight companion. Used it to illuminate a shower stall on the Caribbean coast of Costa Rica (Pura vida, amigos!) when taking my third shower of the day. First time I had encountered that kind of humidity. Meh...


----------



## chillinn (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

My third flashlight, the 375nm Arc AAA UV

I've only had it for about 3 years. I bought it in the hopes that I could use it for germicidal irradiation, which really needs the wavelength a bit higher energy, best if light curve peaks at 254nm. UV-C LED emitters are still outrageously expensive, and there are no UV-C commercial flashlights. But I discovered running the Arc AAA UV with NiZn secondary or Energizer Lithium cells does increase the light energy somewhat: after setting it down and running it for 10-20 minutes, I can detect the unmistakable aroma of ozone, which is formed by UV-C below 200nm. This is evidence, circumstantially at least, it is putting out wavelenths from below 200nm and up to and probably beyond 375nm. I have no way to know for sure, so I am cautious with it as these wavelengths damage the retina and can cause skin cancer. But my suspician is that I am a microbe killing machine. 

Also, I use it for cat forensics:











Bad kitty! =^..^=


----------



## nzgunnie (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I've had an ARC AAA-P on my keyring for many years now. Still carry it everyday.


----------



## BobG (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*



Wireman said:


> Wow, 14! Why so many?
> 
> BTW, small world, I am from Nutley but I moved to Bergen county to get away from the Essex taxes!



I loved them is the simple answer. I also have 9 of the Arc LS lights - Low dome and High dome editions - 3 or 4 of the short-lived Arc4. a few of the arc AAA that cycled Red-Green-Blue for my dog's collar. At the time there wasn't any other real power light around. I would stash them everywhere. I would be in Florida if I wasn't married. My wife (originally Irvington) can't leave the old friends.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

Still worth it in my opinion. I am starting to have a hard time finding hardy, purpose built long running AAA lights. I treasure my ARC-PS, and Fenix E0 very much. Its worth getting one IMO, but for the most part I don't really see a need for more than one. 

Crenshaw


----------



## smokinbasser (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I have 3 or 4 in total floating around my home, I hang them on doorknobs in case of power failures


----------



## Pellidon (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I have three or four regular units, pre and post the issue with the very large flashlight company. One with a green LED and one with UV. Even have a couple of the red CPF special run units. Plus a couple of the AA versions, several LS with twisty and clicky bodies and the 2 AA tube. They were one of the first of the really useful LED lights that were not home brew units. Some of the early lights could barely light up the LED but the Arc AAA could light up the inside of a PC to allow you to see things.


----------



## parnass (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I have several ARC AAA-P ("Premium") flashlights and one UV model. The last AAA-P I purchased employed the DS version LED, but that was years ago. I used it to take a mile long walk outside when I first got it.

The AAA-P lights are useful for night navigation inside the house and I'm keeping them on neck lanyards in case of a power failure.

https://www.arcflashlight.com/index.html


----------



## Wireman (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

How does that Micro Stream compare?


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I still have a half dozen in my collection as well as the AA version. I have a few "users" also. I
remember when they had just went out of business and they went through the roof on eBay selling for around 100.00 each.

If my memory is correct, ARC was basically sued out of business by Mag light. They got sued because of lettering going "around" the light.

They were, and still are a neat light.


----------



## GPS Rider (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

Got a couple, the AAA-P stays on my nightstand! Great little light! :naughty:


----------



## braddy (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*

I was a regular CPF reader long before I joined and my memory of the Arc AAA is that it was so incredibly expensive, and that I wanted one so badly but couldn't afford it, then the Fenix E01 came out, and then the LOD-CE, I am so glad that Fenix came along.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Anyone have an Arc AAA?*



Wireman said:


> I remember getting an Arc AAA Premium years ago and being amazed that a tiny little light hardly bigger than the battery itself can be so bright. I remember it being as bright as the Mini Maglites that all the other electrician carried. I still keep mine clipped on my tool pouch for a backup or when I need to drop a light thru a hole into a wall.
> 
> Did Arc have it's own sub-forum here? I believe I remember that.
> 
> I thought I heard that there was a problem with Arc, but I see their website is still up. The Premium is selling for $45, I don't think it's worth it today with all the other competition.


Nothing wrong with your post at all, but I took the liberty of merging it with the epic ARC-AAA thread that has a long and storied history.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I remember reading somewhere that one of these arc aaa's was dropped in a cave stream and laid there for a few years submerged. It was eventually found by miraculously by the same person that lost it. A new cell was put in and the thing worked! That is enough to tempt me to buy one.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

That same story prompted me to buy one as well! There was a video made of that story and posted on here.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Check out this video.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnpMKC77TFg


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Cool video.


----------



## emarkd (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Threads like this make me feel like I'm missing something. I'm kinda new to "good" flashlights and never had an Arc. I haven't read the whole thread but I get the impression the Arc lights available today aren't the same as the old ones. Is that safe to say? Is there a reason to prefer buying an older used Arc instead of one of the new ones linked above? And if that's true, anybody want to part with one of theirs? Most of you guys seem to have them by the dozens :laughing:


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*



emarkd said:


> Threads like this make me feel like I'm missing something. I'm kinda new to "good" flashlights and never had an Arc. I haven't read the whole thread but I get the impression the Arc lights available today aren't the same as the old ones. Is that safe to say? Is there a reason to prefer buying an older used Arc instead of one of the new ones linked above? And if that's true, anybody want to part with one of theirs? Most of you guys seem to have them by the dozens :laughing:


I was intrigued by the old arcs and went ahead and got a new one. I was disappointed. Sponge gasket thing on the head fell off the first day and they shipped a dif color body than what was advertised. I sent it back. My E01 felt way more solid. I'd try to get an old model


----------



## Greta (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

Yes - some posts have been removed. Please see Rule #8 of the CPF Policies and FAQs.

And one other bit of advice - if you don't particularly care for CPF's policies, you are free to go somewhere else. But you are not free to disrupt our forums with your complaints and whining. There are other places on the web that embrace that - we don't. 

Gentlemen... please carry on with the topic of this thread.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Arc-AAA GS - still a classic? Worth buying or should I be happy my E01?*

I have bought Arcs and am currently considering buying another...


----------

